# Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]



## Noodlez (12. Februar 2012)

*Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe vor mir anfang nächsten Monats einen neuen PC zu kaufen. 
Leider bin ich nicht mehr wirklich auf dem laufendem was aktuelle Hardware betrifft. Deswegen suche hier Anregung.

Der Schwerpunkt liegt klar in Sachen Gaming. 
Nebensächlich Videobearbeitung (kein CAD) und Multimedia (Musik, Filme).

Ersteinmal zu den für mich unumgänglichen Kriterien die der PC erfüllen sollte:- Intel CPU
- nVidia Grafikkarte (HD fähig, mit Möglichkeit einen zweiten Monitor anzuschießen)
- 2 HDD's (eine mit min. 1-2 TB für Daten und eine kleinere für das Betriebssystem)
- Gute Soundkarte (mit DD/DTS 5.1 und 7.1 Unterstützung)
- Viel RAM (min. 12 GB - Für Videobearbeitung und Multitasking)
- BlueRay Laufwerk (Ideal wäre ein Laufwerk welches BlueRay lesen und DVD brennen kann, wenn es sowas gibt)
- Windows Betriebssystem​Monitor oder sonstige Peripheriegeräte werden nicht benötigt.
Das Gehäuse ist mir recht wurscht also muss nicht unbedingt so Modding Zeugs sein.
Windows sollte im Preis mit drin sein.

So ich denke das wären die wichtigsten Sachen. 
Was eventuell noch wichtig zu erwähnen wäre ist das ich den PC gerne zusammengebaut erhalten möchte, Windows muss nicht unbedingt Vorinstalliert sein.

*Das Budget beträgt maximal 2500€.*

Also darf es schon etwas höherwertige Ware sein. (Grade Sachen wie Grafikkarte und CPU, RAM). Damit ich aktuelle und kommende Spiele-Highlights auch in voller Grafikpracht genießen kann 

Auch was Händer angeht bin ich gänzlich unbewandert habe zwar schon ne nette Seite gefunden (mifcom.de) aber kenne auch keinen der damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Ich würde mich über Anregungen oder sogar zusammengestellte System sehr freuen 

gruß Noodlez


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Hay

Also 1 vor weg kauf dir kein fertig gebautes PC!!
such dir lieber die Komponenten selber oder jmd von hier kann es dan zusammen suchen
und lass es dir vor dort zusammen bauen
du bekommst auf jedemfall günstiger und leistungs stärkere pc´s.

Die fertigen pc passen manchmal von der leistung garnicht miteinander
z.b. hauen (i7 2600) mit einer gtx280(1gb) (2TB speicher) und (4 gb ram) 
Und dafür wollen die 1500-2000€ haben (mal ein Beispiel)


mfg


----------



## benefull (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ersteinmal muss ich http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/74986-germ4ny1991.html GeRm4nY1991 recht geben. Bei selbst zusammengestellten Systemen bekommt man mehr fürs gleiche Geld. Gut und günstig wäre u.a. http://www2.hardwareversand.de/home.jsp?lb. Was für ein Soundequipment besitzt du denn? Willst du Übertakten und welche Monitorauflösung besitzt dein Bildschirm? Muss es unbedingt Nvidia sein? Die hd 7970 ist schneller als eine gtx 580 und gleichzeitig noch stromsparender. Legst du Wert auf einen leisen Rechner?


----------



## Noodlez (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Das Problem was ich habe ist das ich zwar früher viel am PC gebastelt habe, aber mittlerweile keine Ahnung mehr habe und bei dem Materialwert ist mir das Risiko zu groß irgendwas zu schrotten beim selber schrauben. Wenn ich die Komponenten zu nem lokalen Händler bringe und die dort zusammenbauen lasse komme ich dann günstiger davon ab?

@benefull: 
Soundequipment sind im Moment nen 5.1 System von Logitech und Logitech G930 Headset. Ausserdem Nutze ich den PC zum mischen und einspielen meiner E-Gitarre (allerdings über ein Soundinterface per USB).
Übertakten möchte ich nicht.
Monitorauflösung ist atm noch 1440x900 (16:10) aber meine nächste Anschaffung nach dem PC wird definitiv ein neuer Monitor dann auch mit 16:9 Format und FullHD.
Ja nVidia wäre mir wirklich lieber da ich damit bisher nie Probleme hatte im Gegesantz zu ATI.
Ob der PC leise ist, ist mir egal da eh meistens Musik läuft


----------



## benefull (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Für dein Logitech System wirst du mit dem Onboardsound auskommen. Wenn du nichts weiter an Anschlüssen benötigst. Bei Hardwareversand bezahlt man für den Zusammenbau 20 Euro. Also relativ günstig. 
Du könntest in dem Fall entweder Sandy Bridge oder Sandy Bridge Extreme nehmen. Da du aber nicht übertakten möchtest und sich mMn. der Aufpreis einfach nicht lohnt solltest du zum günstigeren Sandybridge greifen.  So würde ich es machen:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600 Box (alternativ gäbe es noch den i5 ohne 4 virtuelle Kerne)
Mainboard: ASRock H67DE 3 (h61 und h67 Chipsatz für die Nutzung der igp, p67 für Übertaktung ohne igp und z68 für Übertaktung und Nutzung der igp)
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD Wenn du bei Nvidia bleibst
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-580W oder Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt
Ram: 16GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-10667U CL9
Laufwerk: LG CH10LS Blu-Ray ROM Bulk
Gehäuse: z.B. anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil. Am Besten mal hier nach deinem Geschmack filtern.
HDD:Samsung HD103SI 1TB SATA II EcoGreen, 32MB
SSD: Corsair Performance Pro 128GB SATA 6Gb's oder Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
Windows: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
Zusammenbau: Rechner - Zusammenbau

Dann bist du bei ca. 1300 Euro. Mehr brauchst du nicht ausgeben, um ein extrem Schnelles System zu bekommen, womit du spieletechnisch keine Probleme haben wirst.


----------



## Thallassa (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Joah, der Vorschlag von Benefull klingt doch schonmal gar nicht so schlecht, wüde aber noch einiges abändern.
Wenn du planst 2,5K Euro auszugeben, dann würde ich die Logitech-Dinger in die Tonne kloppen und ein bisschen von Geld in neue Boxen und ein neues Headset stecken ^^ Dann lohnt sich vielleicht auch die Anschaffung einer Soundkarte, wie z.B. 
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 (90-YAA055-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS Xonar Xense, PCIe x1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Je nach Bedarf 
Bei der Xense gäbe es den Vorteil, das das mitgelieferte HS schonmal besser klingt als das G930 - zwar auch kein toller Klang, aber besser.

An der Config würde ich noch folgendes Ändern:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31230) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (200 mhz weniger für 80 euro weniger - ansonsten gleich)
Das Board bietet eine zu schlechte Ausstattung, wenn du 16GB RAM nutzen willst, auf 4 Slots, also das einzige, wofür man H67 braucht, würde ich zu einem mit besserer Ausstattung greifen. z.B.
Zum Beispiel: ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE0A-G0EAY0GZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Kostet nicht viel mehr.
Grafikkarte ist ok, ATI hat halt immo. die HD7970 und HD7950, die sind etwas leistungsstärker und fangen im gleichen Preissegment an. Siehe hier: ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM1-U0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (90-C1CRN2-U0YAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sind beide jeweils von Werk an ganz gut übertaktet - Unterschied spürbar.
Beim BluRay eventuell gleich einen Brenner? LG Electronics BH10LS30 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Bei der Festplatte muss es finde ich keine langsame Grüne sein, da sollte schon eine mit 7200 RPM her. Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Bei der SSD würde ich die M4 nehmen, oder die Samsung SSD 830 Series PC Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland - Mehr IOPS
Kannst natürlich gerne auch zu einer Variante mit 256 GB greifen, bei dem Budget, dann kannste da ne Spielesammlung neben Betriebssystem draufhauen.
dazu optional noch einen leiseren CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Solltest du mal auf mehr als 16GB RAM nutzen wollen, empfiehlt sich Windows 7 Professional 64bit. Die unterschiede zwischen den Versionen gibt es hier: Übersicht der Editionen von Windows 7 - Microsoft Windows

Ansonsten passts.
Den Rest wie gesagt eventuell in ne SoKa, Headset und Boxen - wir beraten dich dafür gerne nochmal gesondert ^^


----------



## Abufaso (13. Februar 2012)

Bei dem Budget würde ich dir auch zu einer HD 7970 raten, sehr schnell und sehr sparsam


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Warte doch auf Ivy Bridge und Kepler und bastel dir dann was schickes zusammen, würde ich sagen. Ansonsten hast genügend gute Vorschläge erhalten!


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. Februar 2012)

Er hat aber gesagt dass er ihn Anfang nächsten Monats haben möchte 

Da die Leistungssteigerung bei Ivy eher gering ausfallen wird und von Kepler immernoch nichts neues kommt, bringt ihm das Warten eher weniger 

Das Sinnvollste wäre wohl der genannte Xeon E3-1230 auf einem üppig ausgestatteten H61/H67 Board.
Wenn man sich die Möglichkeit für Ivy Bridge offen halten möchte ein Z68 Board mit PCIe 3.0, z.B. das ASrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3.
Dazu wie gesagt eine HD7970. 

RAM würd ich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile in gewünschter Menge nehmen.

Netzteil ein Corsair Professional Series Gold 650 Watt (etwas groß, aber Spitzentechnik!).

Gehäuse vielleicht ein NZXT Phantom oder ein Cooler Master HAF X.


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Guten Morgen,


Intel Core i7-3930K Retail, ohne Kühler, LGA2011
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      563,99 €

OCZ Agility 3 240GB 6,4cm (2,5") SATA3
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      270,89 €

Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s 8,9cm (3,5")
verfügbar ab 14.02.2012                                                                                                      139,99 €

16GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL9
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      76,99 €

ASRock X79 Extreme4, Sockel LGA2011, ATX
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      197,99 €

Creative SOUND BLASTER X-FI TITANIUM HD PCIE
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      140,07 €

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Super Overclock, 1536MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 
lieferbar in 3-5 Tagen                                                                                                      454,22 €

LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      70,79 €

Noctua NH-D14 SE2011, Sockel LGA 2011 
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      70,99 €

Revoltec Seventy 3, schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil 
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      47,79 €

Super-Flower SF600P14XE Golden Green 80plus gold Modular 
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      91,82 €

2x Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter - orange 
sofort lieferbar 27,26 €

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
sofort lieferbar 80,51 €

Mach Xtreme Technology 6,35 cm (2,5") zu 8,90cm (3,5") SSD Bracket
sofort lieferbar 2,98 €

Rechner - Zusammenbau
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      20,00 €
                                                                                                                                                          20,00 €

Summe:                                          2.300 €

Hoffe es past, Gehäuse ist immer Geschmackssache.


Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-3930K Retail, ohne Kühler, LGA2011
> sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      563,99 €


Völlig unnötig und viel zu teuer. Auch wenn der TE 2500€ ausgeben will.



Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> Super-Flower SF600P14XE Golden Green 80plus gold Modular
> sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      91,82 €



Ja ne ist klar, ein Chinaböller in ein 2000€ PC


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Der i7-3930K lohnt imo nur, wenn der Schwerpunkt auf Videobearbeitung liegt. Wenn er nur ab und zu mal ein Video schnitzt, würde ich den i7-2600K nehmen. Beim Spielen hat der i7-3930K so gut wie keine Vorteile.

Das SuperFlower würde ich jetzt nicht als Chinaböller bezeichnen, aber Du hast schon recht, es gibt deutlich bessere Netzteile.  z.B. das Corsair AX 650 

Schwere CPU-Kühler werden von hardwareversand.de nicht verbaut, den müsste er dann selbst montieren.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Also sich selbst ein PC zusammen zubauen ist schon sehr einfach geworden, das sollte eigentlich jeder schaffen. Und im Netz gibt es genug Tutorials  Einfach mal googeln. Bei youtubee gibts das bestimmt auch in Video Form


----------



## Matze211 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Bei einem so hohen Budget und dem Fokus aufs Spielen, würde ich fast auf ein Crossfire- oder SLI-System setzen. Dann bist du bei knapp 800€ für 2 nVidia Karten (2 x gtx 580)  oder knapp 1000€ für 2 AMD Karten (2 x hd 7970). Wobei ich persönlich jetzt erstmal 1 hd 7970 wegen der höheren Leistung empfehlen würde und später eine 2te dazu holen. So machst du es im Moment, glaub ich, am besten.


----------



## facehugger (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

*@TE:* wenn du eh nicht übertakten willst, würde ich ebenso zum Xeon 1230 raten. Dank seiner virtuellen Kerne ist er auch in Anwendungen fast so schnell wie der i7-2600k und beim zocken liegt er zwischen i5-2500k und i7-2600k. Zudem ist er etwas sparsamer als die genannten Prozzis. Dann noch einen leiseren Kühler (Alpenföhn Sella) oder diesen:


Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
16GB RAM und die schon empfohlenen "Teile" und du hast einen sehr fixen P/L-Rechenknecht. Das Case ist natürlich immer Geschmacksache. Da könntest du dir jene anschauen:


Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*@Matze211:* von Crossfire/SLI-Lösungen rate ich persönlich ab. Die Nachteile sind hinlänglich bekannt, zudem ist eine GTX580/AMD7950/7970 in den meisten Fällen für Full-HD-Gaming fix genug. Es sei denn, man ist ein Balkenmann

Gruß


----------



## lukyluke (13. Februar 2012)

Also die Teile sind schon mal nicht schlecht aber ein gutes Gehäuse würde bei dem Preis noch fehlen


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Völlig unnötig und viel zu teuer. Auch wenn der TE 2500€ ausgeben will.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja ne ist klar, ein Chinaböller in ein 2000€ PC


 

Also ein 100€ Netzteil als Chinaböller zu bezeichen ist etwas fragwürdig (begründung wäre super)
Hab bis jetzt nichts schlechtes darüber gelesen.

So habe mal etwas abgeändert:




Intel Core i7-2600 Box, LGA1155  (Der Xeon ist bei Hardwareversand nicht gelistet)

ASUS P8Z68-V, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 (past auch oder?)

Thermalright True Spirit 120   (Der hat nur 600g den werden sie hoffentlich montieren)

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-500W 80+Gold  (sollte ausreichen oder?)

OCZ Agility 3 240GB 6,4cm (2,5") SATA3  (Über die Langzeitqualität kann ich nichts sagen)

Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s 8,9cm (3,5") (Ist für 24/7 geeignet)

16GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL9  (hab auch noch nie was schlechtes darüber gehört)

Creative SOUND BLASTER X-FI TITANIUM HD PCIE  (wers braucht)

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Super Overclock, 1536MB GDDR5, PCI-Express  (Hatte bis jetzt weder mit ATI noch NVidia probleme, ist geschmackssache, jeder Hersteller hat seine Vor- und Nachteile)

LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail (Brennt auch DVD´s)

Revoltec Seventy 3, schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil  (Hat USB3, Lüftersteuerung, Kabelmanagment uvm)

2x Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter - orange 

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Mach Xtreme Technology 6,35 cm (2,5") zu 8,90cm (3,5") SSD Bracket

Rechner - Zusammenbau


Summe: 1.700 €


Hoffe das ist jetzt nach eurem Geschmack


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Nur weils 100€ kostet ist es nicht automatisch gut.
Superflower ist einfach ein "Billig" Hersteller. Und bei soeinem Budget, würde ich auf so einen Hersteller nicht zurückgreifen.

Als SSD würde ich die Cucial M4 oder die Samsung 830 nehmen anstatt der OCZ Aggility


----------



## Nemesis_AS (13. Februar 2012)

Seriousjonny007 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein 100 Netzteil als Chinaböller zu bezeichen ist etwas fragwürdig (begründung wäre super)
> Hab bis jetzt nichts schlechtes darüber gelesen.
> 
> :



Naja, SuperFlower is hier nicht wirklich beliebt

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, ich habe ein SF700P14XE (PCGH Test 1,36!) und keine Probleme!

Aber schon ein Enermax 87modu und ein beQuiet abrauchen sehen... 
Soviel dazu

In meinem Alt Pc läuft sogar noch ein 420W LC Power seit 10 Jahren ohne Macken.


----------



## facehugger (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Bei Superflower fehlt bei einigen aktuellen "Saftspendern" das wichtige OCP, deshalb wird hier oft zu anderen NT`s geraten. Deskstar klingt irgendwie  wie Deathstar, die Platten waren, glaube ich mal für ihre Ausfallquote berühmt... Kann sich ja geändert haben. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich schon eher 2mal zur Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB greifen.

Gruß


----------



## WizzLa (13. Februar 2012)

Hardwareversand montiert keine kühler oberhalb der 500g Grenze, aber das ist halb so Wild. Ich bin auch totaler Neuling, hatte vorher noch nie an nem pc rumgeschraubt und habe vor 2 Tagen den thermalright macho hr-02 montiert ohne das Board ausbauen zu müssen  (Gehäuse NXZT Phantom 410 Midi)

Hat ca. 20 Minuten gedauert


----------



## jonasf (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

ich würde keine 450€ gtx 580 kaufen.

die hd 7950 ist schneller und sparsamer.
die von sapphire ist top und sogar billiger
bei dem budget kannst du sogar zu 7970 greifen.
oder wenn dus total übertreiben willst 7950 crossfire


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Also wenn du auf die alten Super Flower anspielst, must du aber Be Quiet auch dazu zählen die haben früher auch Netzteile hergestellt die nach spätestens 1 Jahr gestorben sind und bei einigen meiner Bekannten den PC mit in den Tod gerissen haben.
Und ich glaube nicht das man die Gold und Platin Serie noch dazu zählen kann.
Aber lassen wir das und einigen wir uns auf ein:

Corsair GS Series, 700 Watt 


Bei der SSD stimm ich dir zu meine Vertex Plus ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei (bei OCZ hat man entweder Glück und sie läuft super oder eben nicht)


----------



## Lizz (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

ja das was Jonas sagt. 580 hat momentan einfach keinen Sinn mehr. Man kriegt für weniger Geld, mehr Leistung bei einer 7950.

Bei dem Rest misch ich micht nicht ein xD Ich bin eher der P/L fan


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Wie schaut denn die Konfig überhaupt aus? So viele Alternativen wurden genannt xD


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



WizzLa schrieb:


> Hardwareversand montiert keine kühler oberhalb der 500g Grenze, aber das ist halb so Wild. Ich bin auch totaler Neuling, hatte vorher noch nie an nem pc rumgeschraubt und habe vor 2 Tagen den thermalright macho hr-02 montiert ohne das Board ausbauen zu müssen  (Gehäuse NXZT Phantom 410 Midi)
> 
> Hat ca. 20 Minuten gedauert


 
Dann halt der hier Prolimatech Lynx CPU-Cooler der hat 487g, fast alles ist besser als der Box Kühler

so geh jetzt einen  trinken


----------



## BenHurd (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

alsow enn ich mir um 2500 euro einen pc zusammenstelle und dann nicht mal 2x 7950 verbaue.... dann weis ich nicht recht ob das so gescheit ist.

lg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Und wozu sollte man 2x7950 verbauen?

Klar kann man sich für 2500€ ein PC kaufen, aber für Gaming + bisschen Videobearbeitung tuen es ~1300€ locker.


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Oder wie wärs mit einer Wasserkühlung?

Antec Kühler H2O 620

oder in groß

Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1)


----------



## Lizz (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich bin der Meinung, das der TE sich erstmal wieder melden sollte, bevor sich das ganze hier verliert 



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Klar kann man sich für 2500€ ein PC kaufen, aber für Gaming + bisschen Videobearbeitung tuen es ~1300€ locker.


Das was Freak sagt!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ja wenn denn schon eine "richtige" wakü 

@Lizz

Jep!


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Genau, wenn schon denn schon 

Wenn du eine Wakü planst, würde ich hier nachfragen: Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung bei PCGHX


----------



## jonasf (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

seh ich ähnlich.
entweder man baut das ganze zweckgebunden auf und gibt nur aus was nötig ist um die anforderungen zu erfüllen oder man ballert gleich alles rein was geht.
aber dann bitte auch professionell und nicht "ich hab sau viel geld zur verfügung und kaufe einfach mal das was teuer ist"


----------



## INU.ID (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Moin.

Also ich würde ganz klar ebenfalls zu einem Intel i7 3930K raten, für das Budget sollte es auch Hardware sein die man eine Weile nicht mehr aufrüsten muß. Dazu 4x4GB RAM, eine 120GB/240GB SSD mit synchronem MLC, eine Recon3D PCIe Soundkarte, ein ordentliches Mainboard (ich bevorzugae ja irgendwie Asus), ein Netzteil mit ca. 600 Watt, und natürlich eine Grafikkarte ala 7970 oder 7950 von ATI. Wenn es allerdings unbedingt eine Nvidia sein muß, dann würde ich als Übergangslösung eine GTX560Ti o.ä. einbauen, schließlich soll in "Kürze" Nvidias Neue rauskommen - da macht es keinen Sinn jetzt noch für teures Geld eine "alte" GTX580 zu kaufen.

Also zb:

CPU: Intel i7 3930K Boxed (wegen der 3 Jahre Garantie von Intel) im C2 Stepping (SR0KY)
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H100 WaKü mit Dual-Radi (Leistungsstarke CPU-WaKü)
Mobo: Asus P9X79 o.ä.
RAM: Mushkin 16GB DDR3-1600 ULV (1.35V) 4x4GB Quad-Kit (o.ä.)
SSD: Corsair ForceGT 2,5" SSD 120 GB mit synchronem MLC und SATA3
HDD1: Western Digital Raptor 600GB mit 10.000rpm und SATA3
HDD2: Irgendeine 1-2TB SATA-HDD als Storage
Sound: Creative SoundBlaster Recon3D Quad-Core PCIe (Nachfolger der X-Fi)
Tower: Corsair Carbide 500R in weiß/schwarz mit Lüftersteuerung und Platz für den H100 Radi im Oberteil
NT: Geschmacksache, min. 600Watt und nicht zu billig

Das sind zusammen ca. 1600-1700€ ohne Graka. Ein Quad-Core macht, in der Preisklasse (>1300€), meiner Meinung nach einfach keinen Sinn mehr.

MFG


----------



## lukyluke (13. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weils 100€ kostet ist es nicht automatisch gut.
> Superflower ist einfach ein "Billig" Hersteller. Und bei soeinem Budget, würde ich auf so einen Hersteller nicht zurückgreifen.
> 
> Als SSD würde ich die Cucial M4 oder die Samsung 830 nehmen anstatt der OCZ Aggility



Kann die Samsung empfehlen! Die ist sogar noch schneller als die Crucial


----------



## jonasf (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

nicht unbedingt...
liiink


----------



## lukyluke (13. Februar 2012)

jonasf schrieb:
			
		

> nicht unbedingt...
> liiink



Aber .... Pcgameshardware empfiehlt sie eher als die Crucial xD


----------



## jonasf (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

komischkomisch ^^
mir ist es egal 
ich bin mit meiner crucial mehr als zufrieden  (so wie alle user hier die sie haben)
man könnte auch die corsair performance pro kaufen


----------



## Noodlez (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Vorschläge, aber ich habe mir ja nicht umsonst das Geld angespart und bin auch gewillt soviel auszugeben, auch wenn die Hardware teuer sein mag so habe ich ja dann letzendlich auf längere Zeit Ruhe damit.

Ich habe mal eine Liste von den Sachen wo ich mir realtiv sicher bin. 
Da hier viele ATI empfohlen haben, denke ich wird da wohl was dran sein.

CPU:           Intel Core i7-3930K Retail, ohne Kühler, LGA2011
CPU-Kühler: ?
Mainboard:  ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME/BF3, Sockel 2011, enhanced ATX, DDR3
Grafikkarte: XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI
Arbeitsspeicher: 32GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance schwarz PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600)
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHBS212-32 Retail schwarz
Netzteil: Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt
Gehäuse: anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit (SB-Version) (Was heißt SB-Version?)
Festplatte 1 (Daten): WD Caviar Black 2TB SATA 6Gb/s
Festplatte 2 (Betriebssystem): ?


*Sind diese Komponenten untereinander kompatibel?*
Wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ist mit den Festplatten. Was hat es mit diesen SDD Platten auf sich? eigenen die sich gut für das Betriebssystem oder warum werden die von jedem empfohlen?
Was den CPU-Kühler übertrifft bin ich ebenfalls überfragt.


----------



## jonasf (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

ich denke als cpu "reicht" der i7 2600k mehr als aus.
tests belegen ja dass die neuen cpus im gaming bereich nicht wirklich viel schneller sind...

32GB RAM?  für 243!!!! € 
verbrenn das geld doch gleich  da gibts meiner meinung nach sinnvollere stellen um das geld reinzustecken. zb ne soka + neue maus + neue tasta oderso...

NT würde auch en be quiet! 580W oder cougar g600W dick reichen

cpu-kühler: alpenföhn K2 oder Phanteks PH-TC14PE

SSD sind halt viel schneller als hdds. eignen sich vor allem als systemplatten aufgrund der fixen zugriffszeiten. die crucial m4 ist eine sehr gute ssd


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

DU brauchst NIEMALS 32 GB RAM! 16 wären schon übertrieben!!!

Ein i7 2600K reicht 100%ig aus!


----------



## jonasf (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> 16 wären schon übertrieben!!!


 
schön gesagt


----------



## Noodlez (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Es geht mir doch mehr um eine Investition in der ich in ein paar Jahren auch noch was habe.

Deswegen der 6-Kerner CPU und die 32 GB RAM.


----------



## jonasf (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

blabliblö.
bis du die 32gb nutzen könntest (sie wirklich gebraucht würden ergo sinnvoll wären) gibts DDR5 RAM
mit 16GB bist du noch lange genug ausgerüstet.
kauf die 2x2 8GB Kits vom corsair vengeance low profile 1600mhz und gut ist. mehr brauchst du echt nicht


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Der i7-3930K macht richtig ordentlich Abwärme, selbst ein ÉKL Alpenföhn K2 kommt da ins Schwitzen. 

Daher würde ich unter einem Alpenföhn K2 oder Phanteks PH-TC14 nichts empfehlen. Am besten wäre da wohl eine Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nur zum Spielen reicht der i7-2600K die nächsten Jahre aber völlig aus. Der i7-3930K ist so gut wie nicht schneller: Test: Intel

Wegen ein paar % Mehrleistung gibst Du locker ein paar Hundert € mehr aus, Deine Entscheidung


----------



## Thallassa (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Noodlez schrieb:


> Es geht mir doch mehr um eine Investition in der ich in ein paar Jahren auch noch was habe.
> 
> Deswegen der 6-Kerner CPU und die 32 GB RAM.


 
Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber durch das ganze teilweise echt unprofessionelle gespamme von manchen hier fühle ich mich ignoriert. SPAR dir das Geld, kauf 8, maximal 16 GB RAM, zum zocken wird das auch in 5 Jahren noch reichen und bist dahin hast du wahrscheinlich ohnehin wieder einen neuen Rechner und steck das Geld in ein gescheites Headset (für 250 geht das - die 150 Euro für's G930 waren.,.. Naja, da kannst du dir auch gleich 64 GB Ram kaufen, die Investition ist genauso sinnvoll xD) oder Boxen - Klang genießen und so. Hör lieber ein wenig auf Softy, Jonas und mich


----------



## INU.ID (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Also bei den aktuellen Preisen sollte man ruhig 4x4GB (wegen Quad-Channel 4 Module) DDR3-1600, also 16GB, nehmen. Mehr macht - auch in absehbarer Zukunft - keinen Sinn, bzw lohnt wirklich nur dann wenn es aufgrund der verwendeten Programme (zb. viele VMs) erforderlich ist. Bis die 16GB mal knapp werden vergehen noch ein paar Jahre. Ebenso beim 3930K, bis die 6 Kerne nicht mehr reichen dauert es auch noch sehr lange.

Ich weiß nicht warum so viele, bei dem Budget, immer noch einen 2600K empfehlen. 

Als Kühler würde ich wirklich eine Komplett-WaKü ins Auge fassen. Eine WaKü wie zb. die H100 ist schnell montiert, da "Fertigsystem" (nix mit Wasser einfüllen oder so), und hat eine ordentliche Kühlleistung - selbst wenn man einen 3930K noch übertakten möchte. Die H100 kühlt meinen 3930K, in der kleinsten Stufe (bzgl. Lüfter), unter Volllast auf ca. 62°, was völlig ausreicht.

Und zumindest fürs OS bzw die wichtigsten Programme sollte man wirklich eine SSD nehmen, das ist definitiv eine Investition die sich lohnt. Ob man dazu noch eine 600GB Raptor nimmt muß jeder für sich entscheiden, ich würde sie jedenfalls nehmen. Die 165€ für eine solche HD sind gut angelegtes Geld.


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum so viele, bei dem Budget, immer noch einen 2600K empfehlen.



Weil
1. kaum Spiele mehr als 3 oder 4 Kerne nutzen
2. i.d.R. eh die Grafikkarte limitiert

Außerdem ist der i7-2600K effizienter und stromsparender (mir ist bereits klar, dass jemand der sich einen i7-3930K kauft, die Stromkosten relativ Wayne sind ) 

Nur zum Spielen ist der i7-3930K nunmal Schwachsinn, der ist was für Leute, die von früh bis spät Videos schnitzen oder sonstige genaue Anwendungsvorstellungen haben.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Der 3930K ist immer dann kein Schwachsinn wenn das System so lange wie möglich nicht aufgerüstet werden soll. Ende 2006 hab ich mir nen Quad gekauft, auch damals meinten die "vermeindlichen Spezialisten" ich solle doch besser einen Dual-Core nehmen. Wie gut das ich den Quad genommen hab, denn der lief bis vor ca. 1 Woche (natürlich mit ner aktuelleren Graka) noch in meinem Main-Sys - und reichte mir um quasi alles in FullHD spielen zu können. Ich glaube nicht das ich mit nem Dual-Core aus 2006 auch 5 Jahre meinen Spaß gehabt hätte.

Übrigens hab ich, letzte Woche (nach besagten 5 Jahren), nicht aufgerüstet weil der Quad mir zu langsam war (auch wenn es mittlerweile natürlich ne Menge schnellere CPUs gibt), sondern ich hab aufgerüstet weil ich so lange nicht mehr aufgerüstet hab. 

Unter Berücksichtigung der Leistung ist ein 2600K auch nicht wirklich nennenswert sparsamer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum so viele, bei dem Budget, immer noch einen 2600K empfehlen.


 
Lies den Thread Titel.
Es geht um einem Gaming PC und der 3930k liefert null Frames mehr als ein 2600k.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lies den Thread Titel.
> Es geht um einem Gaming PC und der 3930k liefert null Frames mehr als ein 2600k.


 Vielleicht möchtest du dir den Titel noch mal genauer anschauen.



> Neuer PC - *Schwerpunkt Gaming* [*Budget ~2500€*]


Warum akzeptierst du die Wünsche der Anderen nicht? Davon ab, welche CPU liefert in den nächsten sagen wir 5 Jahren, die bessere Performance in Spielen - ein 2600K oder ein 3930K?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchtest du dir den Titel noch mal genauer anschauen.
> 
> Warum akzeptierst du die Wünsche der Anderen nicht? Davon ab, welche CPU liefert in den nächsten sagen wir 5 Jahren, die bessere Performance in Spielen - ein 2600K oder ein 3930K?


 
Wieso muss er denn sein Geld für eine CPU ausgeben, die eben in Games nicht schneller ist als das andere Pedant?
Er kann auch 1500€ ausgeben und in 3 Jahren die anderen 1000€ nachschieben.

Und in 5 Jahren ist es egal, welche CPU die bessere Leistung bringt, in 5 Jahren kann er mit dem heute gesparten Geld einen Unterbau kaufen, der mit dem 3930k den Boden aufwischt.


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Nur weil das Budget hoch ist, muss man die Kohle nicht sinnfrei raushauen. Wenn er sich jetzt einen Rechner für 1200€ kauft und in ein paar Jahren einen neuen Rechner für 1200€, hat er länger Spaß dran für den gleichen finanziellen Aufwand.

Im Startpost steht nichts davon, dass er in den nächsten Jahren nicht aufrüsten will.

edit: zu lame


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Außerdem schreibt er, dass das Budget maximal 2500€ beträgt, er schreibt nicht, dass er alles ausgeben will.

Das Dilemma ist aber, dass die AMD 7970 schneller ist als die GTX 580, jetzt also noch eine so schnelle Nvidia kaufen ist eigentlich fast sinnfrei.
Da könnte er lieber eine GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores nehmen und dann auf Kepler wechseln, wenn verfügbar.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso muss er denn


 Er muß gar nichts. *Er will !!!*

Mal ne völlig verückte Idee von mir:

Gib ihm doch Tips wie er bei einem 2011er System samt 3930K und guter Graka, SSD usw, trotzdem noch hier und da etwas Geld sparen kann. Aber respektiere doch einfach seine Wünsche, das kann doch nicht sooo schwer sein. 

Schau mal genau hin: 


Noodlez schrieb:


> *Das Budget beträgt maximal 2500€.*
> 
> *Also darf es schon etwas höherwertige Ware sein. (Grade Sachen wie  Grafikkarte und CPU, RAM). Damit ich aktuelle und kommende  Spiele-Highlights auch in voller Grafikpracht genießen kann*


 Das klingt nicht so als wäre ein 1155er System hier angebracht.


----------



## zinki (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Wenn er schon das Geld zum Fenster rauswirft (ja das ist meine Meinung), kann er ja auch ein Server Board nehmen und gleich zwei mal sechs Kerne draufschrauben und dann hat er auch das Non+Ultra. Ops sinnvoll ist, scheint hier ja den Threadersteller nicht zu interessieren!


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Er muß gar nichts. *Er will !!!*



Nö. Er will folgendes:



Noodlez schrieb:


> Damit ich aktuelle und kommende Spiele-Highlights auch in voller Grafikpracht genießen kann


 
Und dafür ist der i7-3930K sinnfrei, weil der i7-2600K mehr als ausreicht. Selbst der i5-2500K würde völlig ausreichen. Was er braucht, sind ein oder 2 Highend Grafikkarten.

BTW Deine Aussagen werden nicht richtiger, je größer Du schreibst


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Er muß gar nichts. *Er will !!!*



Wenn er will, soll er machen, es ist sein Geld.
Ich gebe ihm nur eine Möglichkeit vor, wie er es sinnvoll einsetzen kann.
Was er letztendlich macht, ist natürlich seine Sache.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mal ne völlig verückte Idee von mir:



Ach, verdammt... 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Gib ihm doch Tips wie er bei einem 2011er System samt 3930K und guter Graka, SSD usw, trotzdem noch hier und da etwas Geld sparen kann. Aber respektiere doch einfach seine Wünsche, das kann doch nicht sooo schwer sein.



Das hat er doch selbst schon gemacht, siehe ein paar Seiten zuvor.
Und das Rampage würde ich nicht nehmen, viel zu zickig.
Lieber das Asus P8X79 oder das Asrock X79 Extreme6 oder was in der Richtung, weil völlig ausreichend.
Und wenn eine High End Karte, dann lieber die neuen AMDs, denn die bieten mehr Leistung und sind sparsamer als die Nvidia Teile.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Schau mal genau hin:
> 
> Das klingt nicht so als wäre ein 1155er System hier angebracht.



Natürlich kling das auch nach 1155 oder findest du etwa, dass ein i7 2600k eine Ramsch CPU ist, nur weil sie keine 500€ kostet? 


PS: und könntest du mal aufhören die Schriftgröße so stark zu erhöhen, ich bin nicht blind. 



Softy schrieb:


> BTW Deine Aussagen werden nicht richtiger, je größer Du schreibst



Bei Mods muss man aufpassen, was man wie schreibt.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich merke schon, gegen solche "IT-Spezialisten" kommt man mit Argumenten einfach nicht an. Das war damals (2006/2007) bei den Dual- vs Quad-Core Diskussionen schon so, das ist aktuell bei 4 vs 6/8 Kern-Diskussionen so, und das wird zukünftig mit allen Diskussionen bzgl. der Kernzahl so sein.

Wer seinen Rechner eh alle paar Monate (oder 1-2 jährlich), wieder und wieder aufrüsten möchte, der kann natürlich problemlos zu dem greifen was zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes aktuell gerade "ausreichend" ist. Wer länger (auch mal über mehrere Jahre) nicht aufrüsten möchte (also CPU/Mobo/RAM, excl. Graka versteht sich, die muß man natürlich gelegentlich mal - bei einem Gaming-Sys - upgraden), und das entsprechende Kleingeld hat, der sollte nicht mehr in quasi tote Plattformen investieren. Und ja, der Sockel 1155 ist quasi eine tote Plattform, da es niemals mehr als 4 Kerne geben wird.

Jetzt noch einen 2600K für den 1155er Sockel zu nehmen macht *mMn* so oder so (bei den Ansprüchen wie sie der TE hat) keinen Sinn mehr, und wenn man 250€ für einen 3930K mit 6 Kernen (statt eines i7-3820 mit 4 Kernen) draufzahlen muß, dann kann man das bedenkenlos tun.

Das ist meine Meinung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Guten Tag.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Jetzt noch einen 2600K für den 155er Sockel zu nehmen macht so oder so (bei den Ansprüchen wie sie der TE hat) keinen Sinn mehr, und wenn man 250€ für einen 3930K mit 6 Kernen (statt eines i7-3820 mit 4 Kernen) draufzahlen muß, dann kann man das bedenkenlos tun.


 
Tja, jetzt noch einen 6 Kerner kauft, obwohl dieses Jahr noch 8 Kerner kommen, hat es auch keinen Sinn mehr. 

Und die Sachlage bei 4 vs. 6 Kernen ist eine andere als bei 2 vs. 4 Kerne, das sollte dir auch klar sein.
Außerdem reden wir hier von 8 vs. 12 Threads und kein Game nutzt 12 Threads und es ist nicht abzusehen, wie viele Jahre das dauert, bis ein Game 12 Threads nutzt.

Wenn er neben dem Gaming auch Videokonvertierung oder so betreibt, kann er gerne zum 3930k greifen, aus dem Grund habe ich mir ja auch einen gekauft, aber als reine Gaming Plattform ist der 3930 überflüssig, weil nicht schneller.


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, gegen solche "IT-Spezialisten" kommt man mit Argumenten einfach nicht an. Das war damals (2006/2007) bei den Dual- vs Quad-Core Diskussionen schon so, das ist aktuell bei 4 vs 6/8 Kern-Diskussionen so, und das wird zukünftig mit allen Diskussionen bzgl. der Kernzahl so sein.



Das ist genau der Punkt. Es kommt nicht primär auf die Anzahl der Kerne an, mit einem i3-2100 kannst Du im Moment fast alle Games genauso gut zocken wie mit einem Phenom II X6 oder einem 8-"Kern" Bulldozer. Wohingegen ein 2GHz 4-Kern Phenom I oder C2Q aus dem Jahr 2007 da viel eher ins Schwitzen kommt.

Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Der i3 reicht eh für 99% aller Gaming Fälle völlig aus.
Nur wenns extrem CPU lastig wird, kommt er an seine Grenzen, aber das sind nicht mal eine Handvoll Spiele und Skyrim gehört nicht dazu, weil das eh nur auf zwei Kerne läuft, ein i7 bringt da nichts mehr.
Höchstens Anno profitiert von mehr Kernen, aber eben nicht bei Intel, das haben die Benchmarks gezeigt, der 2600k ist schneller als der 3930k, weil er mehr Takt hat (die Architektur ist ja die gleiche).
Das Game kann eben mit mehr als 8 Threads nichts anfangen und Anno gehört ja zu den Multi Core Games.


----------



## Noodlez (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Leute schlagt euch doch nicht die Köpfe ein wegen meiner zukünftigen CPU.

Beide Seiten haben gute Argumente aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es der 3930k werden wird, weil ich es nicht sinnvoll finde in ein System mit z.B. einem 1155 Sockel zu investieren wenn dann in Zukunft die besseren CPU's nur für 2011er Sockel erhältlich sind, auch wenn die Leistung von Spielen jetzt (noch) nicht genutzt werden kann. So habe ich später noch Luft nach oben falls ich mal aufrüsten möchte. 
Ausserdem ist es zwar nicht täglich aber bei der Videobearbeitung wird er mir schon von nutzen sein.

Was den RAM betrifft mögen 32 GB wirklich etwas übertrieben sein, aber da lässt sich ja später leicht nachrüsten.

Nur was den Kühler betrifft bin ich immernoch unsicher.

Ich habe mich lange Zeit nicht mehr mit Wasserkühlungen beschäftigt, ich verbinde es immer noch mit Wasser im PC = böse!
Wie sicher ist so ein Kühlsystem heutzutage? Muss ich Wasser nachfüllen?
bei z.B. diesem Kühlsystem: Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1)

Und woher weiß ich ob das Ding in mein Gehäuse passt?


----------



## INU.ID (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

@*Softy: Siehe hier:*


Spoiler






Softy schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt. Es kommt *nicht* primär auf die Anzahl der Kerne an


 Setzen wir hier mal an. Ich möchte dir kurz erläutern warum mehr Kerne immer besser sind als mehr Takt. Damals, in 2006 (Anfang 2007 mit dem Q6600), waren die Quads natürlich auch etwas geringer getaktet als die schnellsten Dual-Core CPUs. So hatte man zb. in einem Spiel, welches nur max. 2 Kerne nutzte, mit einem 15% höher getakteten DC auch ein paar FPS mehr. Aber direkt zu Anfang wurden die Graka-Treiber auf die QC optimiert, und so kam es das ein niedriger getakteter QC tlw. sogar mehr FPS brachte als ein schnellerer DC. So oder so, die Unterschiede bewegten sich in der Regel um 15% - der QC war zb. 15% niedriger getaktet, der Treiber holte 15-30% aus den zusätzlichen Kernen, ergo war der Quad im besten Fall 15% schneller. Nur, bis 15% merkt man eine Leistungsdifferenz in der Regel gar nicht.

Aber was ist mit Spielen die 4 Kerne nutzen? Dort schlägt ein QC, selbst mit deutlich geringerem Takt, jeden DC - und zwar tlw sehr deutlich (laut PCGH-Test ist ein Quad dort auch mal bis zu 70% schneller). Am besten sieht man das bei aktuellen Titeln, die tlw. mit 2 Kernen gar nicht mehr zu spielen sind. Zb. BF3 hatte selbst meinen Quad bis ans Limit belastet.

Wer hatte also deutlich länger seinen Spaß, bzw konnte bis heute mit nur sehr gringen Abstrichen seine CPU usw nutzen? Derjenige der 2006/2007 noch einen DC gekauft hat, oder derjenige der einen QC genommen hat?

Fazit: Auf lange Sicht ist man immer besser dran, je mehr Kerne eine CPU hat. Daher auch meine energische Empfehlung für den 3930K. Ich weiß nicht wie lange man mit seinen 6 Kernen alles ohne Abstriche spielen kann, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher - es werden Jahre mehr sein als mit dem schnellsten aktuellen Quad-Core. Mit Quad-Channel hat er dazu noch die doppelte Bandbreite beim RAM, mit PCIe3 hat er die doppelte Banbreite bei der GPU-Anbindung. Und er hat 50% mehr Kerne, die alle einen ordentlichen Tak aufweisen (und sich sehr gut übertakten lassen). Das klingt für mich sehr stark nach einer Basis die noch einige Generationen an neuen GPUs satt bekommt.

Jetzt frag ich dich: Wenn ich max. 2000-2500€ für ein System ausgeben möchte, einfach weil ich es kann und möchte, und man davon ausgehen kann das ich *so lange wie möglich* mit genau diesem System meinen Spaß haben möchte, ohne aufrüsten zu müssen (aufrüsten = Graka exkl., die muß man als Zocker so oder so regelmäig upgraden), denn wer möchte schon freiwillig früher als nötig aufrüsten, würdest du mir dann eher zum einem Sockel 1155 samt 2600K, oder zu einem Sockel 2011 samt 3930K raten? Was denkst Du wirklich ist auf lange Sicht das deutlich bessere/performantere System?


What ever, so oder so, das war hier schon genug ausgeholt (OT war es ja nicht wirklich). Der TE kann sich alles in Ruhe anschauen/durchlesen, und dann soll er entscheiden was ihm sinnvoller erscheint. 

Gott zum Gruße.




Edit:


Noodlez schrieb:


> Leute schlagt euch doch nicht die Köpfe ein wegen meiner zukünftigen CPU.


 



Noodlez schrieb:


> Und woher weiß ich ob das Ding in mein Gehäuse passt?


 Die H100 sollte in fast jedes Gehäuse passen was einen Dual-Radi in der  Nähe der CPU (hinten/hinten oben) aufnehmen kann (also quasi zwei  120mm-Lüfterplätze direkt nebeneinander). Im Zweifelsfall bleibt aber  nur das Fragen hier im Forum bzw Google. Ich hab mir den passenden Tower  zur H100 direkt mit gekauft (Corsair Carbide 500R), damit ich sicher  sein konnte das alles paßt. Und da es ein geschlossenes System ist, man  also nichts verschlauchen oder befüllen muß, dürfte eigentlich auch kein  Wasser austreten. Außer man schafft es das Ding zu beschädigen. ^^

Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will bleibt aber eh nur eine Luftkühlung der CPU. Einen Ersatzlüfter für 5€ kann man sich mal eben in die Schublade legen, und das Metall am CPU-Kühler dürfte auch ewig halten. Bei einer WaKü ist natürlich schon die Pumpe eine Schwachstelle, wenn die ausfällt geht nix mehr... (aber ich hab zum Glück mittlerweile eine 2te H100 als Ersatz hier liegen*fg*)


----------



## kroenen04 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Der 2600K ist so brutal in der Gaminleistung und dazu noch sehr günstig,dass er auch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt meine Wahl wäre.Dazu kommt noch,dass er super zum OC ist.
Bei dem Budget würde ich auf jeden Fall 2 Grafikkarten einbauen.Ich bin mit meinen 2 GTX-580ern mehr als zufrieden. Im Vergleich zu einer 590er hat man weniger Hitze im Case und eine vollwertige 580,wenn man SLI mal deaktivieren möchte. Ich habe beide Karten im EVGA SC-Modus laufen und den 2600K auf 4,1GHZ overclocked.Das alles zusammen mit dem nvidea 285.79 Betatreiber. Eine echt runde Sache das Gespann.


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Kompromiss, dem i7-3820. Laut PCGH die aktuell schnellste Gaming-CPU, die man kaufen kann. Wenn sie in Deutschland endlich mal verfügbar wär Gut, da bliebe immer noch der preisintensivere 2011er-Unterbau, aber man hätte so schon einmal um die 250€ gespart 

Und bitte nicht gleich schlagen, ist ja eh nur ein Vorschlag...

Gruß


----------



## h3rrB (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Du kannst Dir ja mal mein System aus der Signatur anschauen, das hat vor zwei Wochen um die 2400 Euro gekostet mit Maus, Monitor usw. und ich bin dank der Hilfe von Soft hier Mega zufrieden. Es rennt einfach. Ich würde es auch wieder kaufen bis auf das Gehäuse das finde ich nun nicht wirklich Top. Da dann eher vll nen Corsair Obsidian 600D. Aber sonst alles Top.


----------



## Noodlez (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Was haltet ihr von dem Gehäuse hier?
BitFenix Shinobi XL Big-Tower - black

Ist zwar nen Big-Tower aber das ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME und die Corsair Hydro Series H100 sollten doch auch ohne Probleme passen oder?

Mir sagt das Case schon optisch sehr zu und was mich auch reizt sind die 4 USB 3.0 anschlüsse an der Front


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Dir muss das Case doch gefallen. Wenn es zudem deine Ansprüche an die Ausstattung erfüllt, dann nimm es

Gruß


----------



## jonasf (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

die überlegung von INU.ID gefällt mir...
wenn man sich mal überlegt dass alle core2duo heute weggeworfen werden und die einzigen core2 die noch benutzt werden die quadcores sind und diese mit ein bisschen OC noch ganz ordentlich rennen (in einigen rechnern)
ich selbst hatte einen e6750. mit dem würde ich jetzt nicht mehr weit kommen... wäre es ein q6600 gewesen hätte ich die cpu jetzt noch behalten können...
wenn das budget da ist kann man also wohl zum 2011er sockel greifen.
allerdings würde ich dafür nicht anderswo sparen sondern nur zugreifen wenn andere wunschkomponenten schon eingeplant sind (zb graka, ssd, soka, evtl bildschirm)

ach bei deinem budget greif doch zu nem fetten cooler master haf x 
oder zu was richtig teurem  cooler master cosmos II oder (etwas bekloppt aber irgendwie hats doch was) Thermaltake Level 10
oder einfach ein Lian Li


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Die Corsair H100 sollte gut in den Deckel des Shinobi XL passen 

@INU.ID
Nochmal, es geht hier nicht darum, einen Rechner zu basteln, der möglichst lange nicht aufgerüstet werden soll, zumindest habe ich davon nichts gelesen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es sinnvoller, das Budget zu splitten, weil es in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren kein Spiel geben wird, das den i7-2600K (selbst den i5-2500K, das wäre meine Empfehlung) bei realistischen Grafikeinstellungen (viel AA/AF etc.) ernsthaft ins Schwitzen bringt. Und in 3 Jahren gibt es neue Mittelklasse CPU's, die den i7-3930K locker in die Tasche stecken, was Performance und Effizienz angeht. Dass der Vergleich Dual-/Quadcore zu Quad-/Hexacore hinkt, dürfte ja wohl klar sein.
Wir werden da nicht auf einen Nenner kommen, aber das ist ja auch gut so, sonst könntet ihr ein paar Beispiel-Zusammenstellungen anpinnen und das Forum dicht machen.  Aber ich hoffe, dass unsere Diskussion hilfreich für manch einen hier zur Entscheidungsfindung ist


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich sag nur noch das dazu: in hohen Auflösungen und der Bildquali am Anschlag ist in 99% der Fälle noch immer die Pixelschleuder der limitierende Faktor. Sonst hätte auch ich mir schon längst einen aktuellen i5/i7 gönnen müssen. Aber wozu, für einen längeren Balken 

In keinem Game in Full-HD hab ich Probleme mit der Performance... Ein i5-2500k/i7-2600k hat genügend Grundleistung um auch kommende Graka-Generationen ausreichend zu befeuern Vielleicht hilft auch das ein Stück weiter:


Bericht: GPU braucht CPU
Gruß


----------



## jonasf (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

wo er recht hat 
wie schon gesagt: nicht am falschen ort sparen um am fälscheren zu investieren 
wenn aber alles drin ist was du willst und du das geld los werden willst... schaden tut es vermutlich nicht


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Wenn Du 2 Rechner, einen mit dem i5-2500K und einen mit dem i7-3930K und ansonsten gleiche Ausstattung nimmst, wird er aber nicht feststellen können, in welchem welche CPU werkelt. Es sei denn, er klemmt ein Stromverbrauchsmessgerät an die Steckdose oder schaut auf seinen Kontoauszug


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Du kannst das Geld auch woanders reinstecken. (Wenn man davon ausgeht das du ca. 1300€ für den PC ausgibst)

Zum Beispiel: In eine echt geile Wakü (selbst da bleibt noch viel übrig), in ein super Soundsystem (da bleibt dann nichts mehr übrig). 
etc. etc. usw. usf.


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Auch im High-End-Bereich kann man auf die P/L schaun. Oder ist "Geiz ist geil" schon wieder out

Gruß


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Naja ich denke es hat jetzt wieder wenig sinn sowas zu schreiben, warten wir auf eine Antwort vom TE und dann kanns wweiter gehen


----------



## jonasf (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du 2 Rechner, einen mit dem i5-2500K und einen mit dem i7-3930K und ansonsten gleiche Ausstattung nimmst, wird er aber nicht feststellen können, in welchem welche CPU werkelt. Es sei denn, er klemmt ein Stromverbrauchsmessgerät an die Steckdose oder schaut auf seinen Kontoauszug


 
ich könnte


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich möchte mal zusammenfassen.
Wenn du
*a)*
 wirklich und absolut sicher außer der Graka die nächsten Jahre nichts mehr machen willst greife zum 2011er Sockel.
Der gibt dir die größtmögliche Sicherheit das du das auch wirklich nicht machen mußt, garantieren kann dir das hingegen niemand.

Ein übertakten ist natürlich möglich, die Leistungsaufnahme ist im Normalzustand aber schon heftig.
Selbst die von INU.ID angedachte H100 wird spätestens in diesem Fall auch keinen leisen Betrieb mehr garantieren können
Gehst du diesen Weg kostet dich Das Bundle aus Board,CPU und Kühlung, sofern du nicht die billigste Plattform nimmst, ca. 800-850€
Das gesamte System incl H100 die denke ich dringen anzuraten ist kostet dich, mal abgesehen von individuellem Schnickschnack, incl. HD7970 und 128GB SSD ca. 1650-1700€

*Wenn es dir aber relativ schnurz ist in 3-4 Jahren nochmal Hand Anzulegen dann hole dir *
*b)*

jetzt ein 1155 System mit einem *2500K*
Laut dem imho sehr aufschlussreichen Test auf CB vom Ende letzten Jahres......
Bericht: GPU braucht CPU
bietet ein 2500K zumindest auch für die nächste Kartengeneration nach Tahiti und Keppler genügend Leistung um die Karten unter AA-AF nicht zu limitieren.
OC ist auch mit Luftkühlung relativ einfach und auch noch leise zu bewerkstelligen, spätestens wenn du hier auch auf die H100 zurück greifst ist ruhe im Karton.
Das Bundle kostet dich mit guter Luftkühlung ca 310, mit der H100 ca.360€, das gesamte System unter der gleichen Premisse wie oben ca.1100-1150€

Aus meiner Sicht Sinnvoll ist die zweite Variante.
Die Sandys bieten heute soviel Überschussleistung das es fast schon Weh tut.
Eigentlich gibt es bei bestimmungsmäßiger verwendung unter AA/AF keine Singlekarte die diese CPU auslastet.
Nimmst du das gesparte Geld (sofern du es den wirklich beiseite legen würdest ) in die Hand wenn ein 1155er System nicht mehr ausreicht trägt dich da zeitlich mit Sicherheit weiter
als wenn du jetzt auf die Highendplattform setzt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mit dieser kurzen zusammenfassung ein wenig Licht ins dunkle bringen.
Und jetzt alle wieder lieb sein.


*Edit:*
Viel zu langsam


----------



## kroenen04 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Noodlez schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Gehäuse hier?
> BitFenix Shinobi XL Big-Tower - black



Da gefällt mir der schon besser!Stehe halt auf Leuchteffekte...


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...us-Big-Tower-RED-LED-WINDOW-black::15646.html


Der hat nen bisschen was vom Warhammer 40K Design finde ich.


----------



## Noodlez (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



kroenen04 schrieb:


> Da gefällt mir der schon besser!Stehe halt auf Leuchteffekte...
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED LED WINDOW - black
> Der hat nen bisschen was vom Warhammer 40K Design finde ich.


 
Ich mag lieber schlichte Sachen, wobei wenn die Seiten von dem Tower nicht so hässlich bestückt wären, wäre der auch ganz ok.


----------



## jonasf (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

schlicht? dann greif zu einem lian li


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Du könntest Dir mal das Enermax Fulmo GT (ECA1092AG-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Fractal Design Define XL USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-XL-USB3-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland anschauen.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Wenns schlicht sein soll.
Lancool PC-K58 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Allerdings ohne USB3.0


----------



## kroenen04 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Noodlez schrieb:


> Ich mag lieber schlichte Sachen, wobei wenn die Seiten von dem Tower nicht so hässlich bestückt wären, wäre der auch ganz ok.



Ja,die Seiten sind wirklich etwas sehr "wellig"gestaltet...aber die Front schaut schon cool aus.Wenn du es aber eh schlicht magst,sind solche auffälligen Gehäuse ja eh nix für dich.


----------



## Noodlez (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

So ich denke die Komponenten sind jetzt soweit alle sicher, wenn ich alles Bedacht habe sollte alles untereinander kompatibel sein und auch alles ins Gehäuse passen.

Mainboard:*ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME/BF3, Sockel 2011, enhanced ATX, DDR3*
354,99 €
klick​CPU:*Intel Core i7-3930K Retail, ohne Kühler, LGA2011*
563,99 €             
klick ​CPU-Kühler:*Corsair Hydro Series H100*
90,99 € 
klick ​Grafikkarte:*XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI             *
540,46 € 
klick ​RAM:*16GB-4x-Kit Corsair PC1333 CL9 Dominator             *
127,49 €             
klick ​HDD 1:*Crucial M4 Slim 64GB SATA 6GB's 6,4cm (2,5")             *
90,83 €             
klick​HDD 2:*WD Caviar Black 2TB SATA 6Gb/s             *
189,00 €             
klick ​Laufwerk:*LiteOn iHBS212              *
99,62 € 
klick ​Netzteil:*Corsair 750HX, 750 Watt*
124,62 €             
klick ​Gehäuse:*Corsair Obsidian Series 800D              *
244,78 €             
klick​Betriebssystem:*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit (SB-Version)             *
152,85 € 
klick ​*Gesamt:             2.579,62 €

Es wäre mir wirklich daran gelegen wenn nochmal jemand was dazu sagen könnte ob wirklich alles zusammen passt.
Insesondere: 
** - RAM und Mainboard
- CPU und CPU-Lüfter (Kühlleistung ausreichend?)
- CPU-Lüfter und Gehäuse* *(Der Radiator sollte doch Problemlos unter die obere Abdeckung passen oder?)*​*Bei dem Rest bin ich mir eigentlich recht sicher.*

*An dieser stelle schoneinmal danke für euere vielen und auch guten Ideen und Anregungen auch wenn erst nächsten Monat bestellt wird 
*


----------



## kroenen04 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Naja,anstatt der überteuerten CPU hätte ich lieber noch ne 2.Grafikarte reingebaut. So hast du nur grad mal ca.20% mehr Gamingleistung als mit einer 580er. Denn so stark wie erwartet ist die 7970 ja leider nicht geworden.
Nen Kumpel von mir hat 2 von den Dingern im SLI laufen...im 3 DMark11 hat er damit 13235 punkte...ich hab 11245...keine grosse Ausbeute für ne neue Grafikgeneration wie ich finde.Deshalb warte ich lieber auf Kepler.
Ok,ob AMD oder Nvidea kann man sich streiten...z.Zt.hat AMD die stärkste Singlekarte...aber auch nur,weil sie früher rauskam.


----------



## ACDSee (15. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte mich mal kurz einklinken und dir ein Feedback geben. grundsätzlich passt das system zusammen und würde laufen. Nur ein paar Gedanken:

1. Nimm bitte für 125 Euro kein hx, sondern ein ax als netzteil. Das hx ist auch gut, aber deutlich älter und weniger effizient. Alternative in der preisklasse:
Seasonic-x 660. Sehr gutes netzteil.

2. Das Referenz-Design der hd 7970 ist relativ laut. Sofern du keine wakü planst, was bisher nicht zu lesen war, würde ich eher zu einem Hersteller-Design mit individuellem kühler raten. Den Unterschied hörst du auf Jahre. xfx dual Fan und asus dc2 sind sehr gute und leise kühler.

3. Der RAM ist nicht besonders günstig. 16GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9 gibt es bei Hardwareversand für nur 80 euro und er läuft mit 1600 mhz. Zudem hat er keine hohen kühler und passt so auch unter andere kuhler, falls du irgendwann doch mal Umbaust.

4. Das Board ist weit übertrieben. Es ist ein oc-brett mit massig sonderausstattung. Ein asus p9p79 pro bietet nicht viel weniger, spart dir aber 100 Euro und bietet für ein crossfire-System mit zwei karten sogar ein besseres layout.

Das Geld wäre aus meiner Sicht in einer größeren sdd (120 gb Version) sehr gut angelegt. Eine gute soundkarte a la asus xonar essence St + h6 wäre ebenfalls eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zu einem tollen System.

Edit: windows7 ultimate hatte ich übersehen. Gibt es einen grund, warum die ultimate-Variante notwendig ist? In den allermeisten fällen ist home premium eine günstigere Lösung, die nichts anders macht.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Also alles was mir dazu noch einfällt ist: hahaha

Also mal ehrlich du willst nicht übertakten aber holst dir ein Extreme Board für 350 Flocken? Wozu denn? 
Dann eine 64 GB SSD?! Hol dir doc eine 500GB SSD du hast es ja so oder so 

Statt die völlig überteuerte CPU zu nehmen würde ich wie oben schon gesagt würde, das Geld eher in eine zweite 7970 stecken.

Naja zu den PC für 2500€ will ich gar nichts mehr sagen, aber das scheinst du ja eh zu überlesen


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Den Empfehlungen von ACDSee schließe ich mich größtenteils an.

Aber der RAM sollte eine Spannung von 1,5 Volt haben, 1,65V ist zuviel für SandyBridge. Außerdem wären 2x 2x4GB Kits sinnvoller, denn wenn mal ein Riegel defekt sein sollte, kann der Rechner mit 8 GB weiter laufen und Du musst nicht das ganze Quad-Kit einschicken. Besser wäre daher 2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Je größer die HDD, desto höher ist die Ausfallrate. Mir sind daher Festplatten über 2TB etwas suspekt, ich würde eher 2x diese hier nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...n-steigen-mit-ihrer-Kapazitaet/Laufwerk/News/


----------



## dgcss (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Also ich finds ganz schick bisauf

CPU+Mainboard = Naja wers braucht und zu viel geld hat OK (Wie von vielen genannt hätte der 2600k VOLLKOMMEN gereicht)

Gehäuse = Geschmackssache aber dennoch voll zu überteuert. Gibt bessere für weniger (mehr als 100€ einsparung möglich) (Schau dir mal die Sharkoon Scorpio an = Gleiche ausstattung)

Kühler = würd ich abraten. Nur weil wasserkühlung draufsteht heisst es nicht das sie gut und leise ist. Empfehle lieber den Noctua D14. Die H serie wird dich von der Lautstärke enttäuschen und die Leistung ist kaum besser wie bei ner Luftkühlung. (Einsparung= 20-30 € + Nerven und Lautstärke)

Speicher= zu teuer. Die Hersteller usw unterscheiden sich kaum noch .. Lieber billig Dinger nehmen (Einsparung 20-40€)

HDD2 = Lieber noch bisl warten die preise gehen bald wieder in den Keller. Nimm solange deine alte. (Einsparung geschätzt 40-80€)

So kannste Locker nochmal 500€ sparen und hast gleiche Leistung.

Finde den Thread merkwürdig .... Angst um zusammenbau aber die absoluten OC klamotten ..... Auch da kann dir dein PC abrauchen....Naja wenn die Graka überlebt dann schick sie zu mir


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



dgcss schrieb:


> Kühler = würd ich abraten. Nur weil wasserkühlung draufsteht heisst es nicht das sie gut und leise ist. Empfehle lieber den Noctua D14. Die H serie wird dich von der Lautstärke enttäuschen und die Leistung ist kaum besser wie bei ner Luftkühlung. (Einsparung= 20-30 € + Nerven und Lautstärke)



Normalerweise würde ich auch abraten, aber der i7-3930K wird sauheiß und produziert einen Haufen Abwärme, da ist die Corsair H100 nicht verkehrt. Ich würde die Corsair H100 mit 4 Lüftern bestücken (2x Push, 2x Pull) 

Intel verkauft den nicht ohne Grund ohne boxed-Kühler. Der wäre mit der CPU hoffnungslos überfordert


----------



## facehugger (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Softy schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde ich auch abraten, aber der i7-3930K wird sauheiß und produziert einen Haufen Abwärme, da ist die Corsair H100 nicht verkehrt. Ich würde die Corsair H100 mit 4 Lüftern bestücken (2x Push, 2x Pull)
> 
> Intel verkauft den nicht ohne Grund ohne boxed-Kühler. Der wäre mit der CPU hoffnungslos überfordert


Gut, aber der hier:


Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
sollte doch selbst mit dem i7-3930k fertig werden... oder etwa nicht? Die Empfehlungen von ACDSee würde ich umsetzen Sehe grade, der ist für 2011 noch nicht freigegeben

Gruß


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Quanti hat ja den i7-3930K (bzw. hatte ihn 2 Tage, bis er ihm abgeraucht ist ) mit dem EKL Alpenföhn K2 drauf, und selbst der war überfordert mit 4,5GHz.  

Daher würde ich zur H100 greifen.


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Mainboard:*ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME/BF3, Sockel 2011, enhanced ATX, DDR3* --> die besten 1155 CF boards sind wohl das ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution Rev 3.0 und EVGA Z68 FTW Z68
354,99 €                                                                                        --> ca 230€ (-120€)
klick​CPU:*Intel Core i7-3930K Retail, ohne Kühler, LGA2011* --> der 2600k kostet "nur" 260€ (-300€)
563,99 €             
klick ​CPU-Kühler:*Corsair Hydro Series H100*
90,99 € 
klick ​Grafikkarte:*XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI             *
540,46 € 
klick ​RAM:*16GB-4x-Kit Corsair PC1333 CL9 Dominator             *--> wurde auch gesagt. 2x2x4GB corsair vengeance low profile liegen bei ca 80€ (-47€)
127,49 €             
klick ​HDD 1:*Crucial M4 Slim 64GB SATA 6GB's 6,4cm (2,5")              *--> könnte man eine 128er draus machen (+45€)
90,83 €             
klick​HDD 2:*WD Caviar Black 2TB SATA 6Gb/s * --> 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB ca 200€ (+11€) 189,00 €             
klick ​Laufwerk:*LiteOn iHBS212              *
99,62 € 
klick ​Netzteil:*Corsair 750HX, 750 Watt* --> Corsair Professional Series Gold  AX750 (+10€)
124,62 €             
klick ​Gehäuse:*Corsair Obsidian Series 800D              *
244,78 €             
klick​Betriebssystem:*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit (SB-Version)              *--> Home Premium ab 60€ (-90€)
152,85 € 
klick ​*Gesamt:             2.579,62 € --> 2078€

*mit dem jetzt frei gewordenen geld kauft man entweder 2x die HD 7950 statt der 7970 oder eine 2. 7970 oder eine schicke soka o.ä. ()


----------



## facehugger (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Softy schrieb:


> Quanti hat ja den i7-3930K (bzw. hatte ihn 2 Tage, bis er ihm abgeraucht ist ) mit dem EKL Alpenföhn K2 drauf, und selbst der war überfordert mit 4,5GHz.


Na das ist ja mal eine Ansage Gut selbst @stock ist der i7-3930K ja eine Rakete, weiß ja nicht mit wieviel Spannung Quanti den Prozzi gequält hat...
PS: ja, die Konfig von jonasf könnte man so abnicken Bei dem Budget ist eine größere SSD natürlich Pflicht...

Ich rate ja eher von SLI/Crossfire-Systemen ab, die 7970 hat genug Power. Und wenn die mal zu langsam sein sollte, gibts eh schon wieder schnellere Pixelschleudern.

Gruß


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Netzteil reicht auch ein Corsair AX650 völlig aus. Falls später mal Crossfire/SLI mit 2 Highend Karten geplant ist, ein Corsair AX 850 Watt.


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen.

Auch wenn der CPU noch teuer ist will ich nicht in ein altes (klingt vielleicht übertrieben) Sockelsystem investieren.
Das System möchte ich sehr lange benutzen deswegen sollte es aufrüstfreundlich sein. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Board mit 1155 Sockel anschaffe und es in später dafür keine Vernünftigen CPU's mehr gibt weiß ich jetzt schon das ich mich später ärgern werde das ich kein Sockel 2011 Board genommen habe.
Das Asus Rampage IV Extreme deswegen weil es über starke Leistungsreserven verfügt falls ich später doch übertakten möchte.

Ihr versteht mich vielleicht falsch. Ich bin kein Geldsack der über was weiß ich wieviel Geld verfügt.
Aber mir erscheint doch sinnig jetzt mehr zu investieren und dann sehr lange was davon zu haben, weil ich dann damit später (und auch länger) Möglichkeiten zum Aufrüsten und/oder übertakten habe was die nutzbarkeit des System doch verlängert.

Was Windows 7 betrifft nehme ich die Ultimate weil die Home Version nur bis 16 GB unterstützt. 
Möchte ich später doch mehr RAM muss ich nicht erst ein neues Windows kaufen.

Was die SSD betrifft. Sind 64GB nicht mehr wie genug für Windows 7?


----------



## Lizz (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

mit 1155 wirst du sicher fast genauso lange auskommen wie mit 2011. Bis sich nen wechsel lohnt, wirst du eh einen kompletten umstieg eingehen müssen. Da hilft dir 2011 auch nicht weiter.
Aaaaaber du scheinst ja nicht überzeugbar zu sein ^^
"How much do u love noodlez?"


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

du willst jetzt >500€ zu viel ausgeben weil du glaubst dass die aufrüstbarkeit höher ist?
(was ja nicht mal sicher ist)
und selbst WENN du mit dem 2011er sockel besser nachrüsten kannst ist das 1. was limitiert die graka (auch beim 2600k).
und soblad der an seine grenzen kommt rennt der 3930 auch nicht mehr so viel länger (und selbst wenn bekommst du dann für die jetzt gesparten 500€ mobo, ram und eine cpu die schneller ist als der 3930 )

64gb reichen locker für das OS aber vlt willst ja noch ein paar große spiele oder so drauf haben?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Sorry aber der TE ersteller hat keine Ahnung.

Die Entwicklung geht so schnell voran im PC/Hardware Bereich, da ist fast alles was heute als High-End gilt morgen schon wieder veraltet.
Du kannst noch so viel ausgeben, aber damit wird es nicht "zukunftssicherer".
Jetzt zukunfssicher zu handeln, wäre ein System für max. 1500€ zu kaufen und in 2 Jahren nochmal das selbe zu tun. Denn in 2 Jahren würde der PC (den du dann für 1500€ neu kaufst) deinen PC den du jetzt für 2500€ kaufen willst, locker in die Tasche stecken.

Aber du willst ja nicht hören und lieber Geld verbrennen für nichts und wieder nicht. Und das hat absolut nichts mit "zukunftssicher" zu tun.


P.s. Unbedingt 2500€ für einen PC verpulvern, aber ein Logitech Soundsystem haben


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Jetzt hört doch mal auf mit dem Geflame. Wir haben ausführlichst die Vor- und Nachteile dargelegt, und wenn sich der TE für ein Sockel 2011 entscheidet, ist das doch OK. 

Eine größere SSD wäre aber schon vorteilhaft


----------



## kroenen04 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich rate ja eher von SLI/Crossfire-Systemen ab, die 7970 hat genug Power. Und wenn die mal zu langsam sein sollte, gibts eh schon wieder schnellere Pixelschleudern.
> 
> Gruß



Das habe ich mit einer 580er auch gedacht...bis ich ne Zweite drinnen hatte.
Wenn man oft in 1920x1080 oder höher an einem 46 Zoll LCD zockt reicht die Leistung für maximalen Einstellungen meist einfach nicht mehr aus.Grade bei Metro 2033(PhysiX),Crysis 2(ultra) oder auch Mafia 2(PhysiX) merkt man schon,wie eine Karte an ihre Grenzen kommt.Ich habe auch ein sehr feines Auge,was FPS angeht...es gibt Leute die sagen,man sieht keinen Unterschied ob man 30 oder 60 frames hat.Ich sage das ist Blödsinn..grade auf einem grossen TV mit Vsync sieht man das sofort.Wer hingegen nur am Monitor zockt,wird das ev.nicht so wahrnehmen.Man darf aber auch nicht die Reserven eines SLI-Systems vergessen...wenn ich ein Game mit 30 Frames zocken kann,bricht es in fordernden Szenen schneller auf unspielbare 20 frames ein oder ruckelt beim drehen,als wenn ich konstant auf 60fps zocke und er mir ab und zu auf 45fps einbricht.Auch Microruckler konnte ich mit meinem Gespann bisher keinen einzigen ausmachen.Hatte durch die Horrorgeschichten auch erst vor SLI zurückgeschreckt.Gott sei dank,hab ich dann aber auf meinen Bauch gehört und mir ne 2.Karte reingehauen.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen,dass die Treiber sehr wichtig sind.Da muss man halt nen bisschen experimentieren.Aber ist alles nicht die Welt.


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Warum genau die größere SDD? Windows 7 braucht doch niemals die 64 GB Speicher auf oder?
Und für Daten hab ich ja eh dann ne andere Platte.

Oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Die Ladezeiten von Spielen, die sich auf der SSD befinden, sind schon deutlich niedriger. Bei BF3 immerhin etwas über Faktor 2. Es gibt aber auch Games, bei denen die Ladezeiten kaum niedriger sind. Eine SSD ist also "nice-to-have" für ein Gamingsystem, nicht mehr, denn sie bringt natürlich keine fps mehr im Spiel.


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

mein mw3 ist schneller oben als mich steam online registriert >.<
(dh ich klicke auf spielen und muss warten bis die verbindung bestätigt ist)


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich habe nocheinmal drüber nachgedacht, irgendwie habt ihr ja schon recht mit der CPU.
Ansonsten hätte ich mir den Thread ja auch sparen können wenn ich eure Ratschläge ignoriere ^^

Also, Was haltet ihr hier von?

ASUS Maximus IV Extreme Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 
Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155 (Da ist doch ein Kühler dabei oder?)
16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance blau DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 (passt der zum Board?)
Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
WD Caviar Black 2TB SATA 6Gb/s
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX750, 750 Watt
XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI
Corsair Obsidian Serie 800D, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
LiteOn iHBS212-32 Retail schwarz

Gesamtpreis: 2.122,97 €


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

schaut gut aus 

wenn du unbedingt brachiale grafikpower willst --> HD7950 CF


----------



## benefull (15. Februar 2012)

Wofür brauchst du das teure Asus maximus extreme? Da reicht ein Asrock z68 extreme 3/4 aus .


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Board wäre ich auch für ein Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3. Das habe ich im Gamingrechner, ein sehr gutes Brett 

Beim RAM wären wie gesagt 2x 2x4GB Kits geschickter, falls mal ein Riegel kaputt geht.

NT: Für eine Grafikkarte reicht das Corsair AX650 völlig aus. Für Crossfire eher ein Corsair AX 850.

Die HD7970 ist gerade mal 8% schneller als die HD7950. Musst Du halt überlegen, ob Dir das der Aufpreis wert ist.

HDD wäre ich nach wie vor für 2x 1TB Samsung HD103SJ


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich bin kein Freund von ASRock an Asus führt kein Weg dran vorbei. 
Erstmal wegen PCIe 3.0 und was ich super finde sind die vielen USB 3.0 Anschlüße.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich finds gut das du umgeschwenkt bist.
Deine Wünsche, meine Interpretation
noodels | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei der Grafik sehe ich das ähnlich wie die anderen, 7950 reicht völlig.
Die HD7970 hat nicht soviel mehr leistung als das man auf lange Sicht was von haben würde.
Und mit den den Herstellerdesigns ist auch wirklich Ruhe im Rechner.


Edit:
Das maximus IV hat kein PCI-E 3.0


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ist denn Crossfire geplant?


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Oh, verlesen bei dem Board. 
So neuer Versuch:

ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155 (Da ist doch ein Kühler dabei oder?)
8GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 CL9 Dominator (2x) (passt der zum Board?)
Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
WD Caviar Black 2TB SATA 6Gb/s
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX750, 750 Watt
XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI
Corsair Obsidian Serie 800D, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
LiteOn iHBS212-32 Retail schwarz

Gesamtwert von 2.047,69 €

Edit: Crossfire eventuell später wenn eine nicht mehr reichen sollte, also in nächster Zeit denke ich erstmal nicht.

Gibt es Leistungseinbußen bei zwei 1TB HDD's im vegleich zu einer 2TB HDD?


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Dann ist das Corsair AX750 etwas knapp, ich würde dann das AX 850 nehmen.

RAM: 2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 Die Heatspreader sind völlig sinnfrei und machen Platzprobleme mit größeren CPU-Kühlern.

Noch besser für Crossfire wäre diese Board hier geeignet: ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MSVDAA-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland weil der Abstand zwischen den PCIe x16 Slots höher ist. So bekommt die obere Grafikkarte mehr Luft.

Mit den HDD's gebe ich es auf


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Wäre ein Board ohne PCIe 3.0 bei einer PCIe 3.0 Grafikkarte nicht sinnlos?


----------



## benefull (15. Februar 2012)

Sandybridge Cpus unterstützen soweit ich weiß noch gar kein pcie 3.0 .


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Jup, PCIe 3.0 unterstützt erst IvyBridge, Sandy hat nur einen PCIe-2-Controller.


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Welche CPU würdet Ihr denn empfehlen um die XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI mit PCIe 3.0 nutzen zu können?

Edit: Huch , ich glaube die kommen erst noch auf den Markt?


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Du brauchst kein 3.0
Selbst 1.0 würde noch reichen.
Bericht: AMD Radeon HD 7900 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Softy schrieb:


> Noch besser für Crossfire wäre diese Board hier geeignet: ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MSVDAA-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland weil der Abstand zwischen den PCIe x16 Slots höher ist. So bekommt die obere Grafikkarte mehr Luft.


 

das hatte ich ja auch gepostet  
das evga FTW soll auch sehr gut sein?

bei den hdds: inwiefern leistungseinbußen?


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Du brauchst kein 3.0
> Selbst 1.0 würde noch reichen.
> Bericht: AMD Radeon HD 7900 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase


 
Mag sein, aber war nicht meine Frage. Und der Test bezieht sich nur auf CPU's ohne PCIe 3.0 unterstützung.

Werden die Ivy Bridge CPU's auch für den 1155 Sockel oder nur für den 2011 Sockel erhältlich sein?


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ivy ist der Shrink von Sandy (das "tick" von Intel's Tick-Tock Strategie ), und kommt für den Sockel 1155 und Sockel 2011.

Es wird auch ein neuer Chsipatz mit USB3 nativ inplementiert kommen (Z77).


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Du must dich irgendwie von deiner Idee des ichstecknemengegeldreinundhältdannfünfjahrerechner loseisen.
Die reine Technik mit der du absolut uptodate bist und die nach dem was wir heute wissen für die aktuelle und die kommende Graka Generation vollkommen ausreichend ist kostet -  selbst wenn du nicht immer das günstigste Produkt nimmst und ohne Qualitätseinbußen hinnehmen zu müssen -  um die 1100€.
Jeder Euro darüber hinaus ist ein Schuss ins blaue und steigert mit jedem Prozent Leistung unverhältnismässig die Summe auf der Rechnung.
Was darüber hinaus in die Peripherie steckst steht auf einem ganz anderem Blatt.
Sachen wie Gehäuse, Tastatur oder Sound überdauern oft mehrere Rechner, da kann man auch schonmal nen Euro mehr ausgeben wenns gefällt.


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Naja aber wenn es die PCIe 3.0 CPU's auch für den 1155 geben wird bin ich doch auf der sicheren Seite.
Und wenn ich sowiso ne Grafikkarte nehme die PCIe 3.0 unterstützt dann kann ich ja auch gleich ein Motherboard nehmen welches dieses auch tut, vorallem da es nicht mal sehr teuer ist.

Also dann nochmal:

Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155 
Grafikkarte: XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI
RAM: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 (2x)
HDD1: Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
HDD2: WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA 3 8,9cm(3,5")
HDD3: WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA 3 8,9cm(3,5")
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHBS212-32 Retail schwarz
Netzteil: Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Serie 800D, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48788&agid=1629

Gesamtkosten: 2.032,59 €

Der CPU wird mit Kühler geliefert oder?


----------



## benefull (15. Februar 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Ein Kühler ist dabei. Dieser hat aber keine Reserven zum Übertakten. Also wenn du später übertakten willst, musst du sowieso einen anderen Kühler installieren.


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Sieht jetzt schon recht gut aus  Bei der CPU ist ein Kühler dabei, aber zum Übertakten ist der nicht geeignet.

Die Caviar Black ist kein Stück schneller als die Samsung HD103SJ. Nur lauter und teurer  Das mit den SATA3-HDD's ist eh nur Marketing-Blödsinn, weil nicht mal SATA-1 Geschwindigkeit erreicht wird.

Grafikkarte würde ich die Asus DC-II nehmen.

Rest sieht super aus


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Mal was ganz anderes.

Normalerweise bin ich ja der Meinung das man Hardware kaufen sollte wenn man sie braucht, aber mir ist gerade gewahr geworden das IVY ja schon in knapp zwei Monaten parat steht.
Gerade vor dem Hintergrund den Rechner lange zu nutzen, wäre es da nicht sinnvoll diese Zeit noch abzuwarten?


----------



## BenHurd (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

also wenn du auf ivy wartest kannst du acuh noch auf keppler warten


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Naja wenns ums warten geht so kann man eh immer wieder warten weil bald neue Hardware kommt oder die alte billiger wird.
Aber ein neuer PC muss so oder so her, mein aktueller PC geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.

btw, nochmal Update:

Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155 
Grafikkarte: XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI
RAM: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 (2x)
HDD1: Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
HDD2: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
HDD3: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray bulk
Netzteil: Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Serie 800D, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
Service: Rechner - Zusammenbau

Gesamtkosten: 1.972,72 €

Bei der Grafikkarte werde ich allerdings bleiben 

Von dem Rest könnte ich mir jetzt auch noch nen Monitor anschaffen meine alte Röhre ist ja schon ne Beleidigung für das System 
Lohnt es sich schon nen 3D Monitor anzuschaffen? Ist Nvidia immer noch vorne in Sachen 3D? 
Welches Format ist aktuell 16:9 oder 16:10?


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Noodlez schrieb:


> Naja wenns ums warten geht so kann man eh immer wieder warten weil bald neue Hardware kommt oder die alte billiger wird.
> Aber ein neuer PC muss so oder so her, mein PC geht auf keine Kuhhaut.


Es geht ja in dem Fall nicht ums billiger werden, sondern um unbestreitbar mehr Leistung pro Takt zum gleichen Kurs.
Wenn dein jetziger Rechner es natürlich nicht zulässt dann kauf jetzt.
BTW.
Was hast du eigentlich momentan?


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

So viel schneller wird Ivy nicht, imo lohnt es nicht zu warten.

Die Zusammenstellung sieht schon sehr gut aus 

Wenn Du aber noch eine Abspielsoftware für BluRay's brauchst, solltest Du die "retail" Variante des Laufwerks kaufen, sonst müsstest Du extra eine Software dazu kaufen. Freeware gibt es da leider keine.


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich momentan?



IntelCoreDuo E6750
2 GB RAM
Motherboard kann ich nichtmal genau sagen da der Kauf schon ewig her ist und ich den Karton nicht mehr habe, und keine lust habe den Rechner aufzuschrauben, aber es war aufjedenfall nen Evga board.
200 GB Seagate
GeForce 8880 GTS
Nen defekten LG DVD-Brenner
und nen richtig alten Magic Röhrenmonitor

Edit: 


Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber noch eine Abspielsoftware für BluRay's  brauchst, solltest Du die "retail" Variante des Laufwerks kaufen, sonst  müsstest Du extra eine Software dazu kaufen. Freeware gibt es da leider  keine.



Spielt VLC kein BlueRay? Der spielt doch sonst *alles*.


----------



## Abufaso (15. Februar 2012)

Prinzipiell schon, nur VLC mag den Kopierschutz der Blurays nicht, deshalb geht das leider nicht. 

Wenn du sagst du gurkst noch mit ner Röhre rum, warum dann nicht auch gleich ein neuer Monitor?


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Danke für den Tip mit der Retrail Version des BR-Laufwerks.



Abufaso schrieb:


> Wenn du sagst du gurkst noch mit ner Röhre rum, warum dann nicht auch gleich ein neuer Monitor?



siehe #post130


----------



## Abufaso (15. Februar 2012)

Hmm hab ich wohl übersehen 
3D ist Geschmackssache, IMHO ist es nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert.  Und ja, Nvidia hat da atm noch die Nase vorn


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Noodlez schrieb:


> Von dem Rest könnte ich mir jetzt auch noch nen Monitor anschaffen meine alte Röhre ist ja schon ne Beleidigung für das System
> Lohnt es sich schon nen 3D Monitor anzuschaffen? Ist Nvidia immer noch vorne in Sachen 3D?
> Welches Format ist aktuell 16:9 oder 16:10?



3D Gaming ist nicht jedermanns Sache, manchen wird es da übel oder bekommen Kopfschmerzen. Das würde ich daher vorher erstmal irgendwo ausprobieren, nicht dass Du dann nach 10 Minuten auf die Tastatur kotzt 

Ich finde zum Spielen 16:9 angenehmer, zum Arbeiten 16:10.

Diese (nicht 3D-Schirme) könntest Du Dir mal anschauen: iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" oder  ASUS VK246H oder  iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27" 

Die Größe des Monitors ist natürlich auch abhängig vom Augenabstand. Ich zocke auf 27" und würde  nie wieder auf einen kleineren Monitor wechseln wollen


----------



## Abufaso (15. Februar 2012)

Wenn dir knappe 24" reichen, kann ich dir den Dell U2312HM ans Herz legen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

3D finde ich unnötig und unausgereift. Im Moment frisst das noch bis zu die Hälfte (!!!) der Leistung, und das wäre mir eindeutig zu viel. 

Gute 24 Zöller wären zum Beispiel LG Electronics Flatron E2411PU-BN, 24" ; iiyama ProLite B2409HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" ; Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23"


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

der asus vk246h (sitz ich grad davor) und der ve248h sollten noch erwähnt werden


----------



## Noodlez (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich denke ein 27'' solls schon werden.

Wichtig ist mir Full HD (also 1080p) und 16:9 Format.
und schwarz sollte er sein 
Speaker brauch der Monitor nicht.

was haltet ihr von dem hier?

ASUS VE276N


----------



## jonasf (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

lordac empfiehlt da diesen hier:
ASUS VE278Q der ist allerdings ein stück teurer.
such mal nach reviews zu deinem vorschlag.
die asus screens sind richtig gut eigentlich


----------



## Abufaso (15. Februar 2012)

Lieber so einer hier, der zeigt dir bessere Farben und hat eine ordentliche Auflösung 
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=32526&agid=424

Hat zwar seinen Preis, aber es ist eine gute Investition


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Den Monitor kenne ich nicht. Empfehlen kann ich Dir einen von diesen hier: Produktvergleich iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27" , Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS), iiyama ProLite B2776HDS, 27", ASUS VE278Q, 27" , ASUS VK278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Am besten ist eh, wenn Du mal in einem Elektronikfachmarkt "probeschauen" gehst, denn die individuellen Vorlieben sind da recht unterschiedlich.


----------



## kroenen04 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Also Samsung Syncmaster kann ich nicht empfehlen...miserable Schwarzwerte und summen tun die Dinger auch meist.Ich habe mir bestimmt 5-6 Modelle von unterschiedlichen Firmen schicken lassen(Samsung,BenQ,Asus..usw.).Aber das Schwarz war immer gräulich matt.Bis ich den HP gefunden habe...eingeschaltet und gewusst,dass er der richtige ist.Einziger Schwachpunkt ist,dass er kein HDMI hat...aber ist mir wurscht...zocke eh über DVI und am HDMI hängt mein 46er LCD TV..so kann ich immer schön switchen,wenn ich mal lieber auf der Couch zocken möchte.Ach und das Display ist leicht verspiegelt,was aber für mich kein Nachteil ist...denn dadurch wirken Farben und Schwarzwerte viel kräftiger.Das Bild wirkt fast so gut wie bei den Appleschirmen..echt geil.


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Das mit dem Samsung kann ich nicht bestätigen, den habe ich hier vor mir stehen. Die Werkseinstellungen sind Samsung-like nicht der Hit, aber wenn man ein wenig an den Einstellungen arbeitet, macht der ein tolles Bild. Der Standfuß ist etwas wackelig, aber zum Zocken ist der erste Sahne


----------



## kroenen04 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Was man nicht kennt,vermisst man nicht.Ich dachte auch,dass der Samsung super ist(hatte ihn sogar 1 Woche und wollte ihn behalten),bis ich bei einem Kumpel ein Applenotebook gesehen habe.So ein brutal tiefes schwarz wollte ich unbedingt auch haben.Aber alle matten Monitore am Markt hatten nur miese Schwarzwerte.Eine Reise durch die Welt der Monitore begann...und am Ende habe ich meinen HP gefunden.Und das zu einem relativ kleinen Preis im Vergleich zu Appleprodukten.Damit will ich nicht sagen,dass mein Monitor so gut ist,wie ein Appleschirm...da ich keine Bildbearbeitung im Profibereich durchführe,habe ich auch keine Ahnung,ob er die ein oder andere Graustufe nicht 100%ig darstellt.Da gibt es sicher bessere Geräte jenseits der 500 Euro Marke.Aber im Preissektor bis 250 Euro ist mir nichts vergleichbares untergekommen.Und ich hab wirklich viele hier gehabt.Ich dachte schon amazon schickt mir keine Monitore mehr,weil ich alle immer zurückschicke..aber am Ende habe ich ja genau das gefunden,was ich gesucht habe.Ach und 2ms Reaktionszeit hat er auch noch,was ja fürs Gaming perfekt ist.
Schade dass ich den Syncmaster nicht mehr hier habe...sonst würde ich mal ein Vergleichsbild von den Schwarzwerten machen...das ist ein echter Schock sage ich dir.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Puh, eigentlich wollt ich hier ja nix mehr schreiben, aber bei so viel Käse bekomm ich Tachykardie.



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Sorry aber der TE ersteller hat keine Ahnung.


 Ich finde das könnte man sehr viel eher über einige Verfasser von einigen Postings hier im Thread sagen. Außerdem ist der TE ja hier um sich Tipps zu holen, nicht umsonst hat er schon im ersten Posting erwähnt, das er nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden ist. Aber irgendwie haben einige hier Probleme mit dem vollständigen Lesen von Postings.

Nicht das man mich falsch versteht, ich finde es toll wenn hier User sind die auf das Budget eines anderen Users achten. Aber der (*mMn*) Käse den manche hier erzählen (nimm lieber SLI statt 6 Kerne weil besser, nimm lieber 4-Kerne fürn Sockel 1155 statt 2011 weil besser usw) treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen.

@*Noodlez*: Ich geb dir "Brief und Siegel", wenn du jetzt die Kohle für ein altes 1155er System raushaust, es wird nur eine Frage der Zeit sein bis du dich darüber ärgerst. Im "gehobeneren Segment" (~2000€ nur für das System) kauft man nie Zeug was schon "Ewig" im Handel ist. Quad-Core ist ein Thema aus dem Jahr 2006 (wir haben 2012!), und wenn es schon unbedingt 4 Kerne statt 6 sein sollen, dann sollte man zumindest auf die zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes aktuellste Plattform setzen (zwecks besserer/späterer Aufrüstung) - und das ist ganz sicher nicht der Sockel 1155. Ich baue seit >10 Jahren PCs für Kunden, darunter Maschinen von 350€ (für Firmen) bis >10.000€, und ich würde dir keinen PC in der Klasse mit dem Sockel 1155 verkaufen, selbst wenn du drauf bestehen würdest. Und das aus einem einfachen Grund: Ich weiß schon jetzt das du dich später darüber ärgern würdest, und bevor ich einen Kunden über kurz oder lang verärgere, da verzichte ich lieber auf die paar €uro "Umsatz/Gewinn".

Ein letztes noch: Vergleicht mal die Leistung einer CPU aus 2006/7 (zb. Q6600) mit aktuellen CPUs, und dann die Leistung einer Graka aus 2006/7 (GTX6800/7800) mit aktuellen Grakas. Ihr werdet sehen das die Differenz bei Grakas um ein vielfaches höher ist. Ergo macht es ganz sicher am wenigsten Sinn genau dort bezüglich Reserven (Stichwort SLI/CF) Geld zu investieren - die Performancesprünge sind dort viel größer. Anders als eben bei CPUs. Ergo wären 500€ bei einer 6-Kern CPU deutlich besser angelegt, als zb. 800-900€ für SLI/CF.

Meine Tipps nach wie vor:

Entweder einen Quad-Core für den Sockel 2011 (Core i7-3820), oder (ich hab ihn mir selbst gekauft) einen schönen 3930K mit 6 Kernen. Mit diesen 6 Kernen (samt HT usw) sollte man problemlos 5 Jahre (oder mehr) Ruhe haben. Das sind dann ca. 280-550€ für die CPU.

RAM gibts guten mit 1.35V (also mit reduzierter Spannung) ab ca. 80€ für 4x4GB DDR3-1600 cl9, auch hier macht mehr quasi keinen Sinn. Dank Quad-Channel hat man so oder so auf lange Sicht ausreichend Bandbreite.

Ein Mobo für max. 200-230€, außer man benötigt XX Anschlüsse für Festplatten usw, da bieten teurere Modelle etwas mehr. Übertakten kann man auch mit einem Sockel 2011 Mobo für 200€ bis ans Limit der CPU. Teurere Mobos sind mMn nur was für Xtrem-OCer oder Leute die quasi nicht im Budget limitiert sind. Ein Mobo für 350€ macht das System nicht schneller, und hält auch keine nennenswerten Reserven bereit.

Eine Graka ala HD7950 o.ä., da das beste P/L-Verhältnis. Aufgrund der Schnelllebigkeit, gerade bei GPUs, macht eine teurere Graka nur sehr eingeschränkt noch Sinn. Das bischen "Performanceplus" einer HD7970 rettet einen auch nicht wirklich, über kurz oder lang muß eh wieder eine neue her. Ich persönlich würde vielleicht sogar noch eher zu einer guten Mittelklasse-Karte (200-250€) raten, schließlich soll Nvidias Neue in kürze das Licht der Welt erblicken. Und selbst eine GTX560Ti reicht, mit einer aktuellen CPU, aus, um quasi alles in 1080p spielen zu können - bis auf sehr wenige Ausahmen auch mit max. Grafikdetails und ggf. noch Anti-Aliasing.

Eine SSD fürs System sollte es schon sein, möchte man noch ein paar große Anwendungen oder/und 3-4 (oder 8^^) Spiele mit drauf installieren, dann wären 120GB empfehlenswert. Normalen Speicherplatz (HDD) würde ich max eine HDD mit 2TB nehmen, bei den aktuell unverschämten Preisen (200% und mehr über dem alten Preis) macht mehr keinen Sinn. Wären ca. 150€ für ne 120GB SSD mit synchronem MLC und ca. 100€ für ne 2TB HDD.

Wenn man die 2TB nur als Storage nehmen möchte (also zb. für Filme, Musik usw), dann wäre eine Western Digital Raptor mit 600GB für ca. 165€ evtl. noch empfehlenswert. Dort kann man dann die restlichen Spiele usw installieren, da sie deutlich schneller als eine normale HDD ist, aber lange nicht so teuer wie SSD-Speicherplatz.

Wenn man halbwegs gute Boxen oder Kopfhörer hat, sollte man eine zusätzliche Soundkarte nehmen. Hier bieteten sich die Modelle Recon3D von Creative an, aber auch der Vorgänger (X-Fi) ist nicht schlecht. Je nach Anspruch reichen hier Modelle ab 50€ bis ca. 100€ völlig aus.

Das NT sollte min 50€, brauch allerdings auch nicht mehr als 100€ zu kosten. NoName ist, bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen, nicht zu empfehlen. Wenn man weiß das man nie zwei Grakas im SLI/CF betreiben wird, dann reichen 600-700Watt völlig aus.

Der ganze Rest ist quasi Geschmackssache. Wie gesagt, mit nem 3930K System bräuchtest du über Jahre nur hin und wieder mal die Grafikkarte austauschen (bei nem Gaming-PC leider nicht vermeidbar)... und könntest irgendwann sogar noch auf nen (ggf. auch gebrauchten) 8 (oder 10?) Kerner aufrüsten... und n schöner 27" LED Bildschirm wäre auch bei einem 2011er-System noch locker im Budget drin...

Und keine Angst, jetzt kommt von mir ganz sicher nichts mehr...


----------



## kroenen04 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

5 Jahre Ruhe...ich lach mich tot.Sorry...
Ivy Bridge wird auch mit Sockel 1155 funktionieren.Also ist er damit auch relativ Zukunftssicher.Wenn Intel nach Ivy Bridge weitermacht wie bisher,braucht man eh wieder für jede Generation nen neuen Sockel.
Dann ist er auch nicht 5 Jahre auf der sicheren Seite.Und ne 560 Ti in einen Highend PC?Ist das echt dein Ernst?Klar damit kannst du in 1080p spielen...aber in was für einer Qualität?High End ist das bei weitem nicht.
Denn die richtigen Grafikkracher inkl.PhysX und co bringen stellenweise schon 2 580er ins schwitzen.Und ich gehe mal davon aus,dass er mit seinem 2500 euro System wirklich alles auf volle Pulle zocken will.Ich würde das wollen.Und von Kepler hört man bisher nur Gerüchte...ich hoffe auch,dass die alles an die Wand spielen..aber das muss sich erst noch zeigen.Wenn ich darauf bauen würde,würde ich mit dem ganzen System noch warten...aber wenn es nächsten Monat gekauft werden soll,würde ich mindestens eine der neuen AMD-Karten verbauen oder wenns Nvidea sein soll eine 1-2 580er.Die 590er produziert mir persönlich zuviel Hitze..aber eine Option ist sie auch.SLI lässt sich bei der 590er auch deaktivieren.Hat aber ein bisschen weniger Leistung wie 2 580er im SLI.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



kroenen04 schrieb:


> 5 Jahre Ruhe...ich lach mich tot.Sorry...
> Ivy Bridge wird auch mit Sockel 1155 funktionieren.Also ist er damit auch relativ Zukunftssicher.Wenn Intel nach Ivy Bridge weitermacht wie bisher,braucht man eh wieder für jede Generation nen neuen Sockel.
> Dann ist er auch nicht 5 Jahre auf der sicheren Seite.Und ne 560 Ti in einen Highend PC?Ist das echt dein Ernst?Klar damit kannst du in 1080p spielen...aber in was für einer Qualität?High End ist das bei weitem nicht.
> Denn die richtigen Grafikkracher inkl.PhysX und co bringen stellenweise schon 2 580er ins schwitzen.Und ich gehe mal davon aus,dass er mit seinem 2500 euro System wirklich alles auf volle Pulle zocken will.Ich würde das wollen.Und von Kepler hört man bisher nur Gerüchte...ich hoffe auch,dass die alles an die Wand spielen..aber das muss sich erst noch zeigen.Wenn ich darauf bauen würde,würde ich mit dem ganzen System noch warten...aber wenn es nächsten Monat gekauft werden soll,würde ich mindestens eine der neuen AMD-Karten verbauen oder wenns Nvidea sein soll eine 1-2 580er.Die 590er produziert mir persönlich zuviel Hitze..aber eine Option ist sie auch.SLI lässt sich bei der 590er auch deaktivieren.Hat aber ein bisschen weniger Leistung wie 2 580er im SLI.


 
Laß uns doch mal sachlich bleiben.
Im Prinzip hat er ja recht.
Ein 3930K bietet die größtmögliche Wahrscheinlichkeit die nächsten Jahre die Plattform nicht wechseln zu müssen.
Und auch eine 560TI oder eine HD6950 reicht momentan natürlich vollkommen aus um fast alles in sehenswerter Qualität zu spielen
Aber
 @ INU.ID
ich möchte dir ungern auf die Füße treten, aber das was du vorschlägst ist in meinen Augen eine Geldvernichtungsmaschiene.  
Ob alt oder nicht, ein 2600k bringt selbst die aktuellste Graka-Generation ins schwitzen.
Den Vorteil den ein 3960x (Was anderes hab ich nicht in einem großen Vergleich in dem alle CPU's vertreten sind ) in Spielen hat hat ist so verschwindend gering das es schon in den Bereich der Messungenauigkeit fällt.
Ein 3820K ist selbst in Anwendungen nur 5% schneller, fällt also imho von vorne rein raus.
Wenn du jetzt noch die jeweilige Leistung in Relation zum Preis setzt geht der 3930 ganz unter.
Und auch ein 2600K wird die nächsten 4-5 Jahre überstehen.
Wartest du zwei Monate ab und kaufst einen Ivy siehts noch düsterer aus.

Mir ist es eigentlich egal wieviel Geld jemand für einen Rechner ausgibt, wenn das aber passiert ohne einen wirklichen Mehrwert zu bekommen dann passt irgendwas nicht.



> ...nimm lieber 4-Kerne fürn Sockel 1155 statt 2011 weil besser usw


Nicht weil besser (im Sinne der Leistung) aber mit Sicherheit die intelligentere Entscheidung.
Natürlich ist es der Wunsch des TE möglichst lange nix machen zu müssen.
Aber heute Geld für etwas auszugeben was in fünf Jahren noch leistungsfähig genug sein soll um uptodate zu sein verbrennt im Fall der 3930K so viel Geld das es weh tut - mir zumindest - meine Meinung.
Außerdem muß dann alles auch erstmal so lange halten - auch keine selbstverständlichkeit.

Edit:
Ich hab nochmal genau nachgeschaut - in bis auf einem von vierzehn Spielen ist es bei Verwendung einer HD7970 annähernd Egal ob ich einen 2600K@3,1Ghz@2K+HTT einen 2600K@2,8Ghz@4K ohne HTT, ein 2600K@4,5Ghz@4K mit HTT oder einen 3960x@4,5Ghz@6K+HTT im Rechner steckt.
Wobei wiederum der 2600K und der 3960 nur durch stellen hinter dem Komma getrennt sind.
Wenn du also mehr weißt mach mich bitte schlau.
Ich finde leistungsmäßig auf jeden Fall keine Argumente für den Hexacore.
Mal abgesehen davon das er mächtig viel Strom in Wärme umwandelt und unter Last dementsprechend schwer lautstärketechnisch im Zaum zu halten ist.


----------



## kroenen04 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich bin ja sachlich. Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung...du kannst zwar in ansehnlicher Qualität spielen..aber wenn ich soviel Kohle für ein System ausgebe,will ich alles auf volle Pulle zocken. Ich finde in der Preisklasse muss das auch so sein. Aber ok,da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung zu. Ich hab auch nur meine persönliche Meinung und Erfahrungen dazu wiedergegeben. Wollte keinem damit zu nahe treten.


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Puh, eigentlich wollt ich hier ja nix mehr schreiben, aber bei so viel Käse bekomm ich Tachykardie.



Genau. Hör lieber auf den einzigen Experten hier, der darüber hinaus noch eine funktionierende Kristallkugel zu besitzen scheint. Alle anderen sind eh nur N00bs, die keine Ahnung haben  

@kroenen
Wie schon geschrieben sind die Werkseinstellungen bei Samsung i.d.R. Murks. Ich jedenfalls finde den Schwarzwert mit den richtigen Einstellungen völlig OK. Glary Displays sind auch nicht jedermanns Sache weil sich jede Lichtquelle im Hintergrund spiegelt.


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Softy schrieb:


> Genau. Hör lieber auf den einzigen Experten hier, der darüber hinaus noch eine funktionierende Kristallkugel zu besitzen scheint. Alle anderen sind eh nur N00bs, die keine Ahnung haben


 

nee er argumentiert ja schon schlüssig und sinnvoll. und er möge recht haben wenn die prophezeihung eintrifft 
nur leider weiß es niemand...
ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht warum immer alle von ivy reden...
wir reden ja hier von einer cpu (2600k) die noch lange nicht annähernd ausgereizt ist und massig OC potenzial hat.
ich denke dass die min. 3 jahre auch locker durchhält. dann wird wohl die neue generation intel / amd cpus angekündigt oder schon auf dem markt sein. wenn du dort dann die differenz zwischen 2600k und 3930k ausgibst hast du mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit eine schnellere cpu als den 3930k ^^
der 2011er 4kerner (i7-3820) wäre meiner meinung nach die einzig sinnvolle sockel 2011 wahl.  der 3930k ist einfach nur viel zu teuer und der 3820 ist mir 280€ in der region des 2600k angesiedelt.
beim mobo muss ich definitiv zustimmen. ein mobo > 250€ (auch sockel 2011) ist humbug. es kann dir keiner sagen dass du es nicht beim nächsten cpu wechsel austauschen musst und für "gesundes" und alltagstaugliches oc reicht so eins mehr als aus.
auch in der graka frage muss ich mich anschließen. ob du jetzt 60 (7950) oder 70fps (7970) hast spielt keine rolle  wenns für die 50 eng wird hat auch die 70 nicht mehr gut lachen.
die überlegung mit einer 560ti 448 und keppler anschauen / in naher zukunft aufrüsten kann gut/sinnvoll sein aber beinhaltet halt dass du jetzt evtl abstriche machen musst und warten kann man immer (50Cent ins Phrasenschwein )


----------



## Noodlez (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Nur mal testweise ^^

Mainboard: ASUS P9X79, Sockel 2011, ATX, DDR3
CPU: Intel Core i7-3820 Box, LGA2011
Grafikkarte: XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (2x) 
HDD1: Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
HDD2: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
HDD3: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail
Netzteil: Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Serie 800D, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
Service: Rechner - Zusammenbau

Gesamt: 2.067,25 €

Passt der RAM zum Board?
Der CPU wird mit Kühler ausgeliefert oder?
Reicht das Netzteil weiterhin?

Das wäre dann ein System mit dem 2011 Sockel aber mit einer nich so krass überteuerten CPU für nichtmal 100€ mehr.
Würde das lohnen?


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

da würd ich mein ok drunter setzen das schaut schick aus.
einzig eine sinnvolle kühlung für den 3820 wäre gut.
und die 7950 "reicht" wirklich aus weil die graka eh irgendwann ersetzt werden muss...

allerdings kommt mir jetzt grad die frage...
der hat kein "K"? weiß jemand ob der trotzdem den offenen multi hat?


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

RAM solltest Du ohne Heatspreader nehmen.

Der i7-3820 ist auch über den Multi (ich glaub bis 44) übertaktbar.


----------



## Noodlez (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ok, dann als RAM diesen?

8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 (2x)

Was meint ihr zur Kühlung, der Boxed Lüfter reicht doch für den Normalbetrieb oder?
Das Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt reicht troztem weiter aus als Netzteil oder?


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

44 ist aber auch nicht übermässig viel? >.<

das nt reicht dick.
ein straight power 580W reicht auch.

ich denke damits ruhig und kühl bleibt wäre ein ordentlicher kühler besser


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Der i7-3930K wird ohne boxed-Kühler ausgeliefert, wie das beim i7-3820 ist, weiß ich nicht. (Ich beschäftige mich nicht so viel mit sinnfreien CPU's )

"Wer einen Quad-Core-Prozessor sucht, hat eigentlich keinen Grund, sich  für die X79-Plattform mitsamt teurem Mainboard und  Quad-Channel-Speicherkit zu entscheiden. Da ist man mit einer  Kombination aus Z68-Board und Core-i7-CPU besser und preiswerter  beraten, die auch die ist noch sehr leistungsfähig und beherrscht zudem  noch Quick Sync."

Übertakten mit der "Budget-Variante" von Sandy Bridge-E : Intel Core i7-3930K und Core i7-3820: Sandy Bridge-E wird bezahlbar


----------



## FreezerX (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Beim Kühler kann ich einen Thermalright HR-02 Macho empfehlen, der sollte auf bei 44er Multi noch gerade reichen, bei Standardeinstellungen des Prozessors leicht.
Das 650W Netzteil reicht bequem! Das System sollte bei voller Auslastung circa 400W Leistung benötigen.


----------



## Noodlez (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Bei Intel Core i7-3820 4x3.60GHz So 2011 Box | Sockel 2011 | Intel | CPU / Prozessor | Hardware | hoh.de wird er unter technische Daten mit Intel Boxed Kühler angegeben, also wird der von Hardware versand wohl auch mit Kühler sein oder?

Und der Boxed Kühler reicht doch normalerweise aus solange man nicht übertaktet oder?

Der 3820 ist sogar um 13 Euro billiger als der 2600, also warum dann den älteren Sockel?


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

jap der ist mit kühler.
allerdings werden die anderen neuen cpus ohne boxed ausgeliefert weil der nicht ausreicht. und das wird nen grund haben.
denke nicht das der 3820 da so viel besser ist im punkto abwärme und somit lautstärke vom lüfter.

der macho reicht bis 4.4 bei einem 2500k.
wie das bei einem 3820 ist... 

limited oc bist 4.3 ghz mit 3/4 kernen und 4.4 ghz auf einem kern...
ka klingt für mich nicht so geil.
der 2500k rennt mit bis zu >5GHZ... 
der 2600k sollte wohl die regionen auch schaffen...


----------



## FreezerX (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Der Kühler müsste dabei sein!  Allerdings sind Boxed Kühler in der Regel deutlich lauter als es sein müsste. 
Da sind gute Lüfter deutlich besser (leiser und höhere Kühlleistung). Festzuhalten ist, dass der Boxed Kühler natürlich reicht!

Der 2600 kostet 243€
Der 2600K kostet 263€
Der 3820 kostet 281€

Quelle: geizhals.de

Wie weit der 1155 und der 2011 Sockel tragen werden, ist nicht vollständig geklärt. 
Wenn du spielen willst, hat der 1155 Sockel seine Vorzüge:
Die erheblich bessere Preis-Leistung und die Energie-effizienteren Prozessoren.


----------



## Noodlez (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



jonasf schrieb:


> jap der ist mit kühler.


 
Habe grade mit dem Service von Hardware-Versand telefoniert die meinten wahrscheinlich nicht, waren sich aber auch nicht sicher 

Bist du dir sicher das der mit Kühler kommt?

Preise bei Hardwareversand:

Intel Core i7-3820 Box, LGA2011  267,86 €
Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155 280,03 €

Ist der 2600k den Leistungstärker wie der 3820?


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Der Preisvorteil geht aber durch die teureren Boards drauf. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Kühler dabei ist, da sind die boxed-Kühler einfach überfordert.


----------



## FreezerX (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr sicher! 
Aber zu 99% müsste es so sein.
Mit einem Thermalright HR-02 Macho für 35€ hast du sicher mehr Freude und keine Bedenken mehr.


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

naja es gibt ne boxed version davon...
von daher würd ich meinen ist er mit 
ok die gibts beim 3930k auch?!
wo the **** is denn da der unterschied zwischen try und boxed wenns keinen boxed kühler gibt?! 

ok dann 
würd dir so oder so einen größere empfehlen xD


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Also bei einem Budget von 2500€ am Kühler sparen ist etwas


----------



## FreezerX (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Zwei Konfigurationen mit circa gleicher Leistung:

1155:
Z68 Mainboard + 2600K = ab circa 350€.

2011: 
Noodlez Vorschlag auf Seite 16 = 490€.


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Nicht nur etwas... 

Das wären doch feine Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 mit EKL Alpenföhn Montagekit LGA2011 ; Phanteks PH-TC14PE ; Thermalright Silver Arrow mit Thermalright Montagekit LGA2011


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

das montagekit bekommt man doch gratis wenn man ekl die rechnung der 2011er cpu schickt oder? 
da zu sparen wäre echt etwas sehr... ^^


----------



## FreezerX (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Nicht nur etwas...
> 
> Das wären doch feine Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 mit EKL Alpenföhn Montagekit LGA2011 ; Phanteks PH-TC14PE ; Thermalright Silver Arrow mit Thermalright Montagekit LGA2011


 
Den Noctua NH-D14 noch dazu, dann haben wir die begehrtesten Doppelturm Kühler
Die Kühler bringen aber alle nur geringe Mehrleistung zum kleineren HR-02 mit nur einem Lüfter. Der Phanteks bringt wenige Grad Celsius, der K2 ist sogar unterlegen. Link Performancemodus Computerbase.de


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Was weiß ich, seh ich so aus als hätte ich nen LGA2011?! 

Wenn die Ivy's meinem i5 davon rennen sollten, setz ich den halt unter Wasser, dann zeig ich denen wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## facehugger (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ihr seid hier ja immerr noch am wurschteln *@TE*: was hat für dich dir größere Priorität: zocken oder Anwendungen??? Ich denke doch, hier geht es um einen *Gaming*-Knecht... 
Also würde ich die günstigere Plattform (1155) mit einem i72600k samt Macho/Silver Arrow/ASRock Extreme 4 Gen3/ 8-16GB RAM/AMD7950/7970/große SSD/1TB HDD samt 80+Gold-NT und fertsch

Vom gesparten Geld fährst du schön in den Urlaub

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich muss erst mal sagen dass das einer der geilsten Threads ist die ich in den letzen Jahren gelesen habe. 
Hier gibts es Vorschläge und Meinungen die mich aus den Socken hauen. 



Softy schrieb:


> Quanti hat ja den i7-3930K (bzw. hatte ihn 2 Tage, bis er ihm abgeraucht ist ) mit dem EKL Alpenföhn K2 drauf, und selbst der war überfordert mit 4,5GHz.
> 
> Daher würde ich zur H100 greifen.


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Ich hatte meinen 3930k auch erst unter Luft gehabt aber trotz Hochleistungskühler -- Silver Arrow -- kocht der 3930k schon bei 4Ghz vor sich hin. Ohne Wakü oder eben kleine Wakü sollte niemand diese CPU übertaktet betreiben.
Ich habe mir den Corsair H100 gekauft. Erstens ist das Ding sehr gut und zweitens passt der in den Deckel vom Gehäuse --  auch wenn ich was verbiegen musste. 
Mit anderen Lüftern und Lüftersteuerung ist der H100 ein sehr guter Kühler der auch Reserven hat und trotzdem nicht so laut ist. Kostet aber auch eine Kleinigkeit. Der Threadstarter scheint aber das Geld zu haben.

Nun meine Meinung dazu: 

Wenn du unbedingt einen 3930k haben willst dann kauf ihn dir. Denk aber daran gut in die Kühlung zu investieren denn sonst hast du von der CPU nichts.
Das Budget würde auf jeden Fall für ein 2011 System reichen.
Wenn du aber wirklich nur spielen willst. Bist du beim 1155 System besser aufgehoben. Die Gaming Leistung ist die gleiche. Du bezahlst aber weniger und kannst eher nachrüsten wenn es zu langsam wird -- was wohl dann bei der Grafikkarte der Fall sein wird da die CPU leistungsstark genug ist.
Wenn dem 2600k die Luft in Games ausgeht schippert der 3930k jedenfalls nicht mehr so locker daran vorbei. Dann ist bei dem auch schon das Ende der Fahnstange in Sicht.
Ich werden mal den Schuss ins Blaue wagen und prophezeien dass der 2600k die nächsten 4 Jahre sehr gut reichen wird und dass ein 3930k nicht viel weiter reichen wird.


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Die Kühler bringen aber alle nur geringe Mehrleistung zum kleineren HR-02 mit nur einem Lüfter. Der Phanteks bringt wenige Grad Celsius, der K2 ist sogar unterlegen.




 blödsinn der k2 kühlt bei softy nen 2500k @ 5Ghz.
das packt der macho NIE!

sehr guter Beitrag von Threshold 
seiner Meinung kann ich nur zustimmen (bzw habe das ja auch schon ähnlich geschrieben )


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



jonasf schrieb:


> blödsinn der k2 kühlt bei softy nen 2500k @ 5Ghz.
> das packt der macho NIE!


 
Der K2 ist einer der besten Luftkühler am Markt. Es hat schon sein Grund wieso der keine 30€ kostet.


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss erst mal sagen dass das einer der geilsten Threads ist die ich in den letzen Jahren gelesen habe.
> Hier gibts es Vorschläge und Meinungen die mich aus den Socken hauen.
> 
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Fasst so ziemlich all das zusammen, um das wir uns hier die ganze Zeit drehen.


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



jonasf schrieb:


> blödsinn der k2 kühlt bei softy nen 2500k @ 5Ghz.
> das packt der macho NIE!


 
Für kurze Benchmarks 5,3GHz  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...faehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-4.html#post3949798


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Softy schrieb:


> Für kurze Benchmarks 5,3GHz  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...faehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-4.html#post3949798


 
Nicht schlecht. 
Den 3930k kriegst du nicht mal auf 4,3GHz ohne dass er dir weg schmilzt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich hab grad das Gefühl, das wir etwas am TE vorbei reden


----------



## FreezerX (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



jonasf schrieb:


> blödsinn der k2 kühlt bei softy nen 2500k @ 5Ghz.
> das packt der macho NIE!
> 
> sehr guter Beitrag von Threshold
> seiner Meinung kann ich nur zustimmen (bzw habe das ja auch schon ähnlich geschrieben )


 
Du kommst einfach mit "Blödsinn", ich habe eine Quelle angegeben. Computerbase testet im Performance Modus einen i7-920 unter Prime 95. Dort benötigt der K2 zwei Lüfter, um den Macho knapp zu schlagen. Falls noch höhere Last dazu kommt, kann sich das Bild etwas mehr Richtung K2 verschieben. 

Edit: Der Threadersteller hat auch gefragt, ob die jeweiligen Kühler unübertaktet reichen.


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

ich komme nicht nur mit blödsinn.
ich hab softy als quelle angegeben.
ok der hat seinen k2 etwas gepimpt aber 5ghz laufen bei ihm stabil.
zeig mir nen macho der mehr schafft und du hast recht -.-
mag sein dass im test der macho unter X ghz etwas kühler ist.
fakt ist aber dass man mit dem k2 höher takten kann ohne die cpu zu grillen...


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Du kommst einfach mit "Blödsinn", ich habe eine Quelle angegeben. Computerbase testet im Performance Modus einen i7-920 unter Prime 95. Dort benötigt der K2 zwei Lüfter, um den Macho knapp zu schlagen. Falls noch höhere Last dazu kommt, kann sich das Bild etwas mehr Richtung K2 verschieben.


 
Du musst bedenken dass solche starken Kühler für das Extreme gedacht sind. Erst ganz weit oben in der OC Skala können sie sich von dem Durchschnitt absetzen denn hier kommen die Vorzüge der Kühlarchitektur mit Doppelturm und zwei Lüftern erst zum Tragen.
Genau aus dem Grund schafft Softy auch die 5,3GHz mit dem K2 während ein Macho bei 4,8 oder knapp 5GHz die Segel streichen muss und eben genau wegen der paar hundert MHz mehr wird der starke Kühler gekauft.
Nicht um die CPU bei 4GHz zu betreiben -- dafür reicht auch der Macho und der Unterschied bei dem Takt ist zwischen Macho und K2 auch sehr gering.
Denn die Spreu trennt sich erst weit oben von Weizen.


----------



## FreezerX (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich denke auch, dass die Doppelturmkühler bei sehr hohen Taktraten die Einzelturm-Konkurrenz abhängen kann. 
Kein Kühler ist zur Zeit in allen Disziplinen der überlegene Kühler. 

Wir sollten jetzt mal wieder gucken, was der Threadersteller möchte: i7-3820, oder doch noch was anderes? Der K2 ist ja zweifelsfrei einer der absolut besten Luftkühler!



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst bedenken dass solche starken Kühler für das Extreme gedacht sind. Erst ganz weit oben in der OC Skala können sie sich von dem Durchschnitt absetzen denn hier kommen die Vorzüge der Kühlarchitektur mit Doppelturm und zwei Lüftern erst zum Tragen.
> Genau aus dem Grund schafft Softy auch die 5,3GHz mit dem K2 während ein Macho bei 4,8 oder knapp 5GHz die Segel streichen muss und eben genau wegen der paar hundert MHz mehr wird der starke Kühler gekauft.
> Nicht um die CPU bei 4GHz zu betreiben -- dafür reicht auch der Macho und der Unterschied bei dem Takt ist zwischen Macho und K2 auch sehr gering.
> Denn die Spreu trennt sich erst weit oben von Weizen.



Ich weiß. Leider finde ich im Internet keine OC-Vergleichs-Tests bei derart harten Bedingungen, daher die Frage, ob jemand welche weiß? Es ist aber auch wie du richtig sagst festzustellen, dass bei weniger extremen Bedingungen sich die Top5 Kühler sehr wenig schenken.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Noodlez schrieb:


> Nur mal testweise ^^
> 
> Mainboard: ASUS P9X79, Sockel 2011, ATX, DDR3
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3820 Box, LGA2011
> ...


 


jonasf schrieb:


> da würd ich mein ok drunter setzen das schaut schick aus.


Danke. 

RAM würde ich hiervon welchen empfehlen: News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Ich hab die Mushikin und kann nichts schlechtes darüber berichten. Bei den HDDs fürde ich nicht 2 x 1TB für 200€ kaufen, wenn man eine 2TB HDD schon ab 100€ bekommt: News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Zu den gesparten 100€ leg besser noch 60-70e drauf, und hol dir eine Raptor mit 600GB: News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

MFG

PS: Aber interessant: Er nimmt zwei 1TB HDDs für 100€/Stück, und einen Tower für 250€. Beides hat keinen Einfluß auf die Performance. Mit einer einzigen 2TB HD (100€) samt einem Tower für unter 100€ (zb. Corsair Carbide 500r, mit Platz für die H100), würde er 250€ sparen - und könnte stattdessen zu einem 3930K greifen. Aber da sagt keiner was zu... 



jonasf schrieb:


> wo the **** is denn da der unterschied zwischen try und boxed wenns keinen boxed kühler gibt?!


 *Boxed = 3 Jahre Garantie von Intel, Tray = nur Gewährleistung vom Händler.*


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Der K2 ist ja zweifelsfrei einer der absolut besten Luftkühler!


 
Ist er auch aber der 3930k ist der Reinhold Messner der CPUs --  der bezwingt den K2.


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist er auch aber der 3930k ist der Reinhold Messner der CPUs --  der bezwingt den K2.


 
Made my Day 

Wie wär's wenn ihr eine Diskussionsrunde in der Rumpelkammer eröffnet?


----------



## facehugger (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber da sagt keiner was zu...


Doch, ich sach wat zu: zum 100sten mal, für einen Gaming-Knecht reicht der i7-2600k dicke Diesem noch etwas Feuer unter dem Hintern machen (was aktuell noch überhaupt nicht nötig ist) und ab geht die Post. Der "schwächere" i7 langt für die nächste Zeit dicke (ich habe meinem Q9550 seit jetzt knapp 4 Jahren und die Power reicht immer noch...). Wenn der i7-2600k mal zu langsam sein sollte, gibt es schon längst wieder fixere Prozzis als den i7-3930k/x.

Gruß


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch wie du richtig sagst  festzustellen, dass bei weniger extremen Bedingungen sich die Top5  Kühler sehr wenig schenken.


 
 da stimme ich dir zu 
    aber man muss halt den fall ganz durchleuchten.
    wer nicht stark ocn will ist bei SB mit dem macho super beraten.
    und dort ist er im vergleich zur teuren konkurrenz auch echt gut (vlt durch den sehr kompakten kühlblock )
    will man aber mehr lohnt sich die mehrausgabe halt schon. 





INU.ID schrieb:


> Danke.


 
   kein ding 





INU.ID schrieb:


> PS: Aber interessant: Er nimmt zwei 1TB HDDs für  100€/Stück, und einen Tower für 250€. Beides hat keinen Einfluß auf die  Performance. Mit einer einzigen 2TB HD (100€) samt einem Tower für unter  100€ (zb. Corsair Carbide 500r, mit Platz für die H100), würde er 250€  sparen - und könnte stattdessen zu einem 3930K greifen. Aber da sagt  keiner was zu...


 

  naja die 2hdds wurden ja von uns empfohlen  bei dem budget kann  man da die tendenziell langlebigere variante nehmen und muss nicht auf  billige hdds zurückgreifen...
  ist halt was vom ärgerlichsten wenn dir ne hdd abraucht :/





INU.ID schrieb:


> *Boxed = 3 Jahre Garantie von Intel, Tray = nur Gewährleistung vom Händler.*


 
 achso okay. danke 





facehugger schrieb:


> Doch, ich sach wat zu: zum 100sten mal,...


 
INU.ID ging es da jetzt eher um die Tatsache dass keiner an den HDDs oder Gehäuse motzt 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Er nimmt zwei 1TB HDDs für 100€/Stück, und einen Tower für 250€. Beides hat keinen Einfluß auf die Performance. Mit einer einzigen 2TB HD (100€) samt einem Tower für unter 100€ (zb. Corsair Carbide 500r, mit Platz für die H100), würde er 250€ sparen - und könnte stattdessen zu einem 3930K greifen. Aber da sagt keiner was zu...



Allerdings ging es ja nie drum dass man sparen muss weil das Gesamtbudget nicht reicht sondern fanden viele die 2011er sockel lösung einfach unsinnig  drum wurd auf die punkte oben nicht eingegangen weil das bei dem budget ja ok ist 

(monster post ende )

Edit: nennt mich "King of Quotes"


----------



## dgcss (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



> Allerdings ging es ja nie drum dass man sparen muss weil das  Gesamtbudget nicht reicht sondern fanden viele die 2011er sockel lösung  einfach unsinnig  drum wurd auf die punkte oben nicht eingegangen weil das bei dem budget ja ok ist


So sehe ich das auch. Gut wenn er zu viel Geld hat ist das natürlich ne wahl aber es muss nicht sein.

@Mod


> Aber interessant: Er nimmt zwei 1TB HDDs für 100€/Stück, und einen Tower  für 250€. Beides hat keinen Einfluß auf die Performance. Mit einer  einzigen 2TB HD (100€) samt einem Tower für unter 100€


*hust* doch ich habs geschrieben (seite 10) das es vergleichbare Gehäuse für 80-150 € gibt und ich ihm davon abraten würde  

Ebenfalls bin ich auch immernoch der meinung das er vorherst seine alte schäbige 200gig HDD behalten sollte (Anhand der mom Preise). Die 200 Gig haben dir doch sonst auch gereicht ... warum nun 2 TB verlangen wo die Preise 3x höher sind wie normal ... macht iwo kein sinn. Lass bis auf die SSD einfach die HDDs weg bis der Preis sich neutralisiert hat und rüste dir die in 1-3 Monaten nach wenn die Preise sich wieder angeglichen haben


----------



## Noodlez (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Also ich schwanke momentan zwischen diesen beiden Systemen:

System 1:
Mainboard: ASUS P9X79, Sockel 2011, ATX, DDR3
CPU: Intel Core i7-3820 Box, LGA2011
Grafikkarte: XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI
RAM: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 (2x) 
HDD1: Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
HDD2: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
HDD3: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail
Netzteil: Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Serie 800D, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
Service: Rechner - Zusammenbau

Gesamt: 2.019,28 €


System 2:
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
 CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155
 Grafikkarte: XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI
 RAM: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9(2x) 
 HDD1: Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
 HDD2: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
 HDD3: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
 Laufwerk: LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail
 Netzteil: Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt
 Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Serie 800D, ATX, ohne Netzteil
 Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
 Service: Rechner - Zusammenbau

Gesamt: 1.975,43 € €

Macht eine Differenz von 43,85 €


Ist es dann nicht wirklich sinniger bei diesem minimalen Preisunterschied das System mit dem Sockel 2011 zu nehmen falls es sich doch lohnen sollte in Zukunft? Ich meine was später kommt kann man nicht wissen.


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

ich würd zum 2. greifen.
mehr oc potenzial. (das ist wirklich riesig bei der cpu)

ivy bridge wirst du eh überspringen denke ich. die spekulationen gehen dahin dass die 1. version der ivys ca 10% schneller wird 
bis du die cpu nachrüsten musst gibts noch eine neuere cpu generation. ob die dann mit irgend einem aktuellen sockel kompatibel ist


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich denke hier habe genug Leute ihre Meinung gesagt.
Entscheiden mußt letztendlich du.


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Beide Systeme sind prima  Da kannst Du eine Münze werfen


----------



## dgcss (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Man kann in sachen IT nicht in die Zukunft investieren... Weisst du welchen Sokel/Slot oder was auch immer Intel/AMD.... Ihre neue/nächste/und übernächste CPU Architektur verbaut ?? ich denke nicht.

Das was wir dir sagen können ist das der 2500/2600 nur schwer auszureizen ist. Der 3820 ist noch zu neu um seine Stärken/schwächen einzuschätzen....

also müsste deine Frage lauten: Soll ich ein 100% Super System haben für 50€ weniger oder lieber das Risiko eingehen und 50€ mehr ausgeben für ein noch unbekanntes System.


----------



## kroenen04 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Softy schrieb:


> @kroenen
> Wie schon geschrieben sind die Werkseinstellungen bei Samsung i.d.R. Murks. Ich jedenfalls finde den Schwarzwert mit den richtigen Einstellungen völlig OK. Glary Displays sind auch nicht jedermanns Sache weil sich jede Lichtquelle im Hintergrund spiegelt.



Klar,ich weiss...hab insgesamt 3 LCD Glotzen von Samsung...richtig kalibriert sind die das Beste. Von Werk ab immer Murks,da sie ja für die Kaufhausbeleuchtung eingestellt sind. Aber beim Syncmaster ist das anders gewesen..hatte den echt super eingestellt. Wie gesagt,ich wollte ihn ja auch behalten. Aber durch das sehr matte Display wirken Farben und Schwarzwerte halt nie so brilliant.Aber mit den Spiegelungen hast du Recht...man sollte kein Fenster oder ne Lampe direkt hinter sich haben.Aber da siehst du bei einem matten Display auch nicht mehr viel.Das hat mal einer bei Tageslicht getestet...Notebook matt vs.glossy...auf dem matten wurde alles milchig und auf dem glossy konntest du noch alles gut erkennen..allerdings mit Spiegelungen.Musste mal im google schauen..da findest du auch die Bilder.Glossy oder matt ist halt Geschmackssache finde ich.

Zum Rechner hier: Der 2600K hat ein extrem hohes OC Potenzial und ist dabei sehr energieeffizient.Alleine DAS wäre für mich schon ein Grund,mir keinen "Schmelzofen" zu kaufen.Meiner läuft mit 4,1GHZ unter ner Wasserkühlung und bleibt immer schön kühl.Welche Wasserkühlung das jetzt genau ist,kann ich nicht sagen,da ja ein Alienwaredesign drauf ist...aber ich schätze mal es ist ne Standart H50/60..hab am Radiator noch nen 2.Lüfter(NB ultra quiet) vorgebaut für nen besseren Luftdurchsatz.Ist alles sauleise und völlig ausreichend für den übertakteten 2600K.


----------



## Noodlez (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Mal so nebenbei.

Hat wer Erfahrungen wie lange Hardware-Versand so ca braucht wenn die Verfügbarkeit mit über 7 Tagen angegeben ist, wie lange es dauert bis sie wieder was auf Lager haben? Sind die da einigermaßen fix oder varriert das von Produkt zu Produkt?

Ich bestelle zwar erst Anfang Februar aber wäre doch schon interesannt zu wissen.


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Anfang Februar? 2013 oder was   Wir haben bereits Mitte Februar 2012 

Wie lange die Lieferzeit dann ist, kann keiner sagen.


----------



## facehugger (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Nimm das zweite Sys und gib dem i7-2600k die Sporen Zur Liefersituation kannst du ja direkt bei HWV mal nachfragen...

Gruß


----------



## Noodlez (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Anfang März natürlich 

Und ja es wird System 2 + ASUS VE278Q


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Sieht super aus


----------



## Noodlez (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Zitat Hardwareversand:


> Wir müssen Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass der Liefertermin der von Ihnen angefragten Artikel unbekannt sind. Daher können wir leider noch nicht sagen, wann eine Auslieferung der Ware erfolgen kann.


Es geht um die beiden Artikel:

ASUS VE278Q
XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI

Den Monitor kann ich ja ohne Probleme zur not auch woanders kaufen, ärgerlich wäre es nur wenn ich wegen der Graka noch wer weiß wie lange warten müsste.

Edit: Ich seh grade die Grafikkarte ist ja überall ausverkauft :o

Hm, die Grafikkate gibt es ja auch noch von diversen anderen Firmen:

HIS HD 7970 GDDR5 3072MB DVI/HDMI/2xMiniDP
Sapphire HD 7970 3GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
Club 3D Radeon HD 7970, 3072MB GDDR5, AMD Radeon HD 7970, PCI- Express
ASUS EAH7970 3GD5, AMD Radeon HD 7970, 3GB, PCI- Express

Wo genau liegen die da Unterschiede?


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Die Liefersituation ist bei der HD7950 / HD7970 mit guten Custom Kühlern leider katastrophal  Da kann wohl keiner sagen, wann die reinkommen.

edit: Eine Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign, also die mit dem Radiallüfter im hinteren Teil der Karte, würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Die sind abartig laut 

Du könntest ja den Rechner ohne Grafikkarte bestellen, und die dann woanders bestellen, und selbst einbauen. Die Liefersituation der HD7950 ist mittlerweile relativ OK, die ist ja auch kaum langsamer als die HD7970. Einen Unterschied wirst Du da nicht merken.

edit²: http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=732189&cmp=732216&cmp=732198&cmp=732249&do_compare=+Vergleichen+


----------



## Noodlez (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Softy schrieb:


> Du könntest ja den Rechner ohne Grafikkarte bestellen, und die dann woanders bestellen, und selbst einbauen.http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=732189&cmp=732216&cmp=732198&cmp=732249&do_compare=+Vergleichen



Das wäre ne Möglichkeit, aber ich finde ja nichtmal nen Händler der noch eine auf Lager hat :/


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Da bleibt dann leider nur warten, oder eben doch die HD7950. Die ist auf dem Niveau einer GTX580, und kann locker auf Nievau der HD7970 hochgetaktet werden. Wobei die HD7970 natürlich auch sehr viel OC-Potential hat.

Ich hab die Sapphire HD7950 OC Dual-Fan, die kann ich Dir uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## jonasf (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

das gigabyte design ist bei den 4 vorgeschlagenen denke ich das lauteste.

die anderen geben sich denke ich nicht viel.
die powercolor hat xTc reviewt und als sehr gut befunden, die sapphire hat softy und empfiehlt sie wie du siehst ^^ und beim asus dc2 design weiß man von der letzten graka generation dass es super ist


----------



## Noodlez (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Habe noch einen Händler gefunden, der die XFX Radeon HD7970 1000M DualFan 3GB/DVI/HDMI noch verfügbar hat und direkt mal bestellt 
Asus VE278Q auch schonmal bestellt. Nächsten Monat kommt dan der Rest.

Schade nur das man lt. Service von Hardwareversand keine komponenten reservieren kann :/


----------



## oDENNISo (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Hallo liebe Experten. Ich bin durch Google auf diesen Thread gekommen, weil ich auch einen neuen Gaming Desktop brauche.

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher RIFT Spieler (sowas wie World of Warcraft) und möchte wieder mit mehr als 12 fps und mit vollen Details spielen können und nebenbei aufn 2. Bildschirm Teamspeak, Skype und Facebook laufen haben und gleichzeitig noch meinen TV als 3. Bildschirm anschließen und darüber nen HD Film laufen lassen.

Das System, was ihr hier mühselig für Noodlez erarbeitet und diskutiert habt ist ja schon toll:



Noodlez schrieb:


> Mainboard: ASUS P9X79, Sockel 2011, ATX, DDR3
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3820 Box, LGA2011
> Grafikkarte: XFX DD RADEON 7970 925M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI
> RAM: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 (2x)
> ...


 
Ich stehe mehr auf Variante 1, weil ich nur so alle 4 Jahre nen neuen PC kaufe und der zukunftssicherer wirkt. (Die Diskussion möchte ich aber nicht nochmal entfachen - wurde ja um Seite 16 sehr hitzig)

Allerdings steht mein Rechner auf dem Schreibtisch und deswegen würde ich lieber einen schicken Desktop haben wollen. Würde auch dieser gehen?

Gehäuse:  Silverstone SST-LC16S-MR Silber ohne Netzteil

Dann wollte ich wissen, ob das Netzteil und die Festplatten besonders leise sind, weil meine Freundin sich immer über den lauten Rechner beim Filme gucken beschwert.


----------



## kroenen04 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Noodlez schrieb:


> Anfang März natürlich
> 
> Und ja es wird System 2 + ASUS VE278Q



Eine gute Wahl.Da wirst du viel Spass mit haben.Bin mal sehr auf deine Benchmarks gespannt.


@*oDENNISo*:Also das Gehäuse schaut irgendwie aus,wie der Verstärker einer Stereoanlage.
Aber die Wahrnehmung von Lautstärke ist immer sehr unterschiedlich.Ich bin z.Bsp.sehr empfindlich für Hochfrequenztöne..dumpfes Rauschen empfinde ich nicht als so störend.
Aber andere hören das wieder ganz anders.Ich empfehle dir auf jeden Fall Silent Lüfter zu verbauen...oder/und eine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## oDENNISo (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



oDENNISo schrieb:


> Gehäuse:   Silverstone  SST-LC16S-MR Silber ohne Netzteil





kroenen04 schrieb:


> @*oDENNISo*:Also das Gehäuse schaut irgendwie aus,wie der Verstärker einer Stereoanlage.
> Aber die Wahrnehmung von Lautstärke ist immer sehr unterschiedlich.Ich bin z.Bsp.sehr empfindlich für Hochfrequenztöne..dumpfes Rauschen empfinde ich nicht als so störend.
> Aber andere hören das wieder ganz anders.Ich empfehle dir auf jeden Fall Silent Lüfter zu verbauen...oder/und eine Wasserkühlung.



Ja - das sollte der Sinn danach sein. Frau soll es nicht als störenden PC empfinden sondern als tolle Kiste, die Musik und Filme abspielt (und mich nebenbei Spielen läßt  )

Ja - mich stören auch eher hohe Frequenzen. Teilweise hör ich piepen, wo andere nichts mehr hören (nein ich bin kein Hund ^^)

Overclocking und Wasserkühlung fällt für mich flach, weil ich es lieber sicher und einfach haben möchte.

Hast du einen Tip für nen Lüfter, der die Sachen ordentlich versorgt und dabei schön leise ist?

Es gibt ja auch Netzteile ohne Lüfter - also so passiv. Oder ist das eher Mist wegen zu wenig Kühlung für das leistungsstarke System?


----------



## kroenen04 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Haha...ja,die Frauen.Ich hab meiner extra nen 40Zoller+PS3 im Schlafzimmer aufgebaut.Da kann sie Schnulzen schauen,bis sie einschläft.
Aber ich verstehe schon,was du meinst.

Also ich kann dir den "Noiseblocker ultra quiet" empfehlen.Der hat bis zu 2000 Umdrehungen und gibt kein nerviges piepen von sich.Es bringt auch was,die Lüfter ab und zu mal abzustauben. Das wirkt sich auch positiv auf die Geräuschkulisse aus.


----------



## Noodlez (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



kroenen04 schrieb:


> Ich hab meiner extra nen 40Zoller+PS3 im Schlafzimmer aufgebaut


 
Jaja schon klar für die Frau 

Huch, ich sehe grade ich habe ja die 1000 MHz Variante der XFX Radeon 7970 gekauft. Ist die einfach nur übertaktet oder hat die baulich bedingt mehr Mhz wie die 925 MHz Version?


----------



## kroenen04 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Na ab und an zieh ich mir da auch nen Streifen rein...


----------



## oDENNISo (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



oDENNISo schrieb:


> Gehäuse:  Silverstone SST-LC16S-MR Silber ohne Netzteil





kroenen04 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir den "Noiseblocker ultra  quiet" empfehlen.Der hat bis zu 2000 Umdrehungen und gibt kein nerviges  piepen von sich.Es bringt auch was,die Lüfter ab und zu mal abzustauben.  Das wirkt sich auch positiv auf die Geräuschkulisse aus.


 


> Lüfter                     Rückseite : 2 x 8 cm - ( 2 installiert) ¦  Vorderseite : 1 x 8 cm - ( 0 installiert) ¦ Intern : 2 x 9.2 cm - ( 0  installiert)



Bei der ganzen Zusammenstellung von Noodlez steht gar nichts von extra Lüftern und so. Brauch ich denn noch zusätzliche Lüfter oder sollte ich noch welche dazu kaufen?


----------



## facehugger (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Hier wären Empfehlungen für Gehäuseluffis:


Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
leise, trotzdem genug Durchzug und recht günstig Meist reicht auch für ein Gaming-Case ein einblasender Luffi (vorne unten) und ein ausblasender (hinten oben) im 120mm-Format aus.

Gruß


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

Optimal ist es, wenn das Gehäuse unter Unterdruck steht, dass also mehr Luft rausgesaugt wird als reinkommt, so kann die Wärme am effizientesten ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Noodlez (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Pfui, gestern Morgen wurde die Graka mit "lagernd" angegeben, heute heißt es "nicht verfübar" 

Lt. Service gab es eine "zeitliche Überschneidung" neuer Liefertermin wäre der 28.02. das würde ja eigentlich reichen. 
Allerdings ist dies auch kein sicherer Termin.

Ich hab schon gefühlt das ganze Web durchforstet nach nem Händler der die Karte noch hat...

Also wenn wer irgendwo die:

XFX Radeon HD7970 DualFan Black Edition
oder die
XFX Radeon HD7970 DualFan bzw DD

als Verfügbar finden sollte immer her mit den Links.

Wenigstens ist der Montor schon auf dem Weg zu mir nach Hause


----------



## kroenen04 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Cool...dann kannste den ja schonmal kalibrieren...genug Zeit haste ja jetzt dazu!


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

⇧⇧⇧ Dieser Beitrag ist fies ⇧⇧⇧



Die Liefersituation bei der HD7970 ist im Moment sehr kompliziert, da die meisten Leute die HD7950 kaufen, und die Nachfrage bestimmt eben das Angebot... 

Musst du wohl oder übel die paar Wochen warten, oder eben eine HD7950 nehmen, die ist nur minimal langsamer.


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Bei Alternate habe ich gesehen, dass sie "Im Zulauf" ist...
Angeblich soll sie in 3-5 Werktagen lieferbar sein


----------



## Noodlez (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Bei Alternate habe ich gesehen, dass sie "Im Zulauf" ist...
> Angeblich soll sie in 3-5 Werktagen lieferbar sein


 
Ja für 600 € aber das ist mir dann doch nen bisschen arg viel.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Noodlez schrieb:


> Ja für 600 € aber das ist mir dann doch nen bisschen arg viel.


 
verständlich 
Aber ich würde mir auch einfach eine 50er einbauen anstatt so lange auf die 70 zu warten.... ist ja nicht so arg viel langsamer.


----------



## Noodlez (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> verständlich
> Aber ich würde mir auch einfach eine 50er einbauen anstatt so lange auf die 70 zu warten.... ist ja nicht so arg viel langsamer.



Da ich den rest eh erst Anfang März bestelle ist das warten ja eh kein Problem. Nur will ich sicher gehen das ich die Karte dann auch habe.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Optimal ist es, wenn das Gehäuse unter Unterdruck steht, dass also mehr Luft rausgesaugt wird als reinkommt, so kann die Wärme am effizientesten ausgetauscht werden.


 Also eigentlich ist es genau andersrum besser, wenn etwas mehr Luft ins Gehäuse geblasen wird, und es einen minimalen Überdruck gibt. Bei Unterdruck zieht die Luft durch alle Ritzen ins Gehäuse, und damit natürlich auch der Dreck, bei Überdruck kommt die Luft nur durch die Lüfter rein, vor die man Filter montiert.


----------



## kroenen04 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Klingt logisch.


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist es genau andersrum besser, wenn etwas mehr Luft ins Gehäuse geblasen wird, und es einen minimalen Überdruck gibt. Bei Unterdruck zieht die Luft durch alle Ritzen ins Gehäuse, und damit natürlich auch der Dreck, bei Überdruck kommt die Luft nur durch die Lüfter rein, vor die man Filter montiert.



Aber bei einer leichten Unterdruckbelüftung entsteht gerade dadurch, dass Luft durch alle Ritzen zieht, nicht so leicht ein Wärmestau. Unterdruckbelüftung ist daher besser.


----------



## kroenen04 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Na was denn nun?


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Unterdruck ist besser.


----------



## oDENNISo (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Noch ne kleine Frage zum RAM. Es wurde nun hier 2x 8GB genommen. Habe mal gehört, daß 4x 4GB besser sein sollte.

Beim Sound hast du dich gegen ne Soundkarte und für onboard Sound entschieden? Warum?


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Februar 2012)

Nö, beim RAM gibt es keinen Unterschied.

Hat er das? o_O


----------



## Noodlez (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



oDENNISo schrieb:


> Beim Sound hast du dich gegen ne Soundkarte und für onboard Sound entschieden? Warum?


 
Weil für mein aktuelles Popel-Soundsystem die Onboard Soundkarte dicke ausreicht.
Gesetz dem Fall das ich mir später nen besseres Soundsystem holen sollte kann man ja ne Soundkarte einfach nachrüsten.

Im Übrigen der Montor ist ne Offenbarung, besser noch, fast schon wie Genesis 
Mag daran liegen das ich vorher halt nen wirklich alten hatte, aber meine Fresse, der Monitor ist nen wahres Erlebniss.

Was nur nen bisschen schwach ist das im Lieferumfang kein HDMI-Kabel enthalten war.


----------



## jonasf (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Noodlez schrieb:


> Was nur nen bisschen schwach ist das im Lieferumfang kein HDMI-Kabel enthalten war.


 

das sparen sich die eigentlich alle... 
aber wenn du die boxen vom screen eh nicht nutzt ist das egal da dvi ja auch ein digitales signal ist. bildqualität ist also gleich du hast nur keinen ton...


----------



## INU.ID (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*



Softy schrieb:


> Aber bei einer leichten Unterdruckbelüftung entsteht gerade dadurch, dass Luft durch alle Ritzen zieht, nicht so leicht ein Wärmestau. Unterdruckbelüftung ist daher besser.


 Klar, Wärmestau.... -.- Ich sprach von einem "leichten" Überdruck. Wenn aus den Schlitzen des Towers minimal Luft strömt, dann gibts auch keinen Wärmestau. Aber man hat den PC innen immer sauber (wenn man Filter vor die 2-3 In-Lüfter packt) - denn Dreck im PC (an den Kühlern usw) ist der Hauptgrund für eine (tlw. sehr deutlich) reduzierte Kühlleistung und damit höheren Temps...


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ich hatte schon diverse Lüfterkonfigurationen und konnte keine Unterschiede bezüglich der Staubmenge im Gehäuse feststellen. Keine Ahnung, wie groß die Ritzen bei Deinem Gehäuse sind


----------



## INU.ID (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Dann wohnst Du vielleicht in einer "Reinraum-Wohnung", oder hast einen PC nie länger als ein paar Monate... 

Die schmutzigsten Spiele-PCs der Welt - Schmutzige PC


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Bei diesen Dreckschleudern hilft auch keine Überdruckbelüftung


----------



## FreezerX (21. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Druck bezüglich Temperaturen ist ein stark überschätztes Thema. Ich hab die Thematik mal in flow3D simuliert und bin zu diesem Entschluss gekommen. Erheblich wichtiger ist ein guter Luftfluss. Dabei ist besonders zu beachten, dass ein Lüfter relativ diffus ansaugt und konzentriert bläst.


----------



## Noodlez (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Was für nen Akt die Grafikkarte zu bekommen 

Zwei Händler hatten Sie angeblich auf Lager aber dann nach der Bestellung kamen die Mails "Ware nicht Lieferbar" 

Aber der dritte Händler hat mir telefonisch versichert das die Karte auf Lager ist und diese bis zum Versand für mich reserviert ist.
Also sollte ich jetzt die Grafikkarte Anfang nächster Woche in Händen halten 

Der Rest ist alles noch bei Hardwareversand verfügbar (hoffentlich bleibt das so)
Also kann ich in 4 Tagen bestellen 

Edit: In 5 Tagen (verdammtes Schaltjahr) ^^


----------



## Noodlez (2. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

So, das System ist bestellt. Bin ja mal gespannt wie lange es dauert  

Die Grafikkarte ist ürigens schon da. 

Aber dazu gleich mal die nächste Frage. Die Karte verfügt über einen 6-Pin und einen 8-Pin Stromanschluß. 
Wenn ich die einbaue braucht die nur einen von beiden Stromanschlüßen? Oder beide Stromanschlüße gleichzeitig?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall beide Stromanschlüsse.


----------



## Noodlez (2. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Ware wurde heute verschickt, das ging flott 
Bin gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen 

Und danke Softy für die schnelle Antwort wegen der der Graka.


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Klingt prima 

Kannst ja mal berichten, wenn alles da ist


----------



## Noodlez (2. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

Wede ich machen. 

Wie es aussieht kommt die Lieferung schon morgen, das Packet (bzw die Packete) ist bereits heute Abend schon nur noch 30km entfernt. DHL scheint echt fix zu sein.


----------



## Noodlez (3. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer PC - Schwerpunkt Gaming [Budget ~2500€]*

So der PC ist da. 
Achja ich habe mich übrigens doch für ein anderes Case entschieden:

Fractal Design Define XL Black Pearl

Bisher scheint alles wunderbar zu laufen.
Einbau der Grafikkarte lief ohne Probleme. 
Was blöd gelaufen ist das ich mir erst ne USB-Tastertur besorgen musste da das Mainboard keinen PS2 Slot mehr hat ^^

Windows Installation und Treiber haben auch keine Probleme verursacht.
Erstmal ist der PC sogut wie garnicht hörbar im normalen Windows Betrieb was ich ausserordentlich gut finde.
Der Zusammenbau von Hardwareversand sieht sehr gut aus, die Kabel sind gut und praktisch verlegt. Gebrauchsspuren sind keine zu sehen.
Was ich bisher sagen kann läuft das System bisher sehr stabil und wirklich sehr schnell.

Nur habe ich im Moment einfach nichts da was das System ein bisschen reizen könnte 

Ich bin jetzt dabei BF3 zu installieren bzw zu updaten, bin mal gespannt ^^

Aber ersteinmal wollte ich nochmals ein dickes Dankeschön an alle richten die in diesem Thread mitgewirkt haben und mir zu einem wirklich tollen System verholfen haben


----------

